# The "Show off your setup that you're using for the 09/10 season" thread



## I need a name

I figured that we could use one of these with the season coming up soon and people getting excited about wanting to post their new setups.

Rules
Posts must contain a picture
Try not to clutter the thread.


----------



## jeri534

NS SL-R 158
Union Datas


----------



## paul07ss

158 Rome Slash with Union Data's


----------



## m60g

Arbor Element 161
Ride Spi's


----------



## Guest

or



















*take your pic (get the pun)*
first board complements of the one who brought you this thread
-bataleon goliath with beta movements

second
-burton dominant with purple cartels


----------



## Prophecies

I'll be rocking my new NS Premier F1-R coupled with Burton Co2's.

















Cmon snow! CMON!


----------



## stoepstyle

163 Never Summer Legacy-R
169 Never Summer Titan with bent metal step ins
155 GNU Street series
164 Santa Cruz Wide Pan Head that I will soon make a splitboard

Burton Cartels
Rome Targas

I also just picked up a 157 DC PBJ but its not in this picture


----------



## FLuiD

Only thing I have pictures of... Last seasons Evo-R with this seasons Union Force!


----------



## arsenic0

Man look at all the new NS Whores joining the party this year with us! <3


----------



## GoggleTan

09 NS Legacy R 166 w/ 09 Rome Targa
10 Ride Machete LE 161w w/ 09 Ride Beta


----------



## Guest

Here are my boards for the 09/10 season... that is unless I end up finding a Bataleon board around here at a decent price. Both boards have Burton Mission bindings.

2008 Palmer Flash LTD









08/09 Arbor Coda


----------



## Guest

my brand new 09 k2 WWW with k2 formula bindings


----------



## DC5R

^ Nice...my brother has the exact same setup. And yeah, lots of NS love going around.


----------



## laz167

Heres mines..the ones on the left are mines the ones on the right are my wifes.


----------



## CaptT

03 NS INFINITY 156, K2 LUNA 150,07 NS INFINITY 156


----------



## LTshredTN

laz167 said:


> Heres mines..the ones on the left are mines the ones on the right are my wifes.



dang, ur wife rides a signal park rocker?? those things are total noodles!! props if she cant ride one man....


----------



## laz167

LTshredTN said:


> dang, ur wife rides a signal park rocker?? those things are total noodles!! props if she cant ride one man....


Haha. no thats mine the first 3 the kink,gnu vertighoul and Park rocker are mines, the Forum craft and burton blender are hers.


----------



## lilfoot1598

My Ride Rapture 143 (rock board) with Ride Vxn bindings
My NS Infinity-R 145 with K2 Virtue bindings
Hubby's NS Legacy-R with Union Force bindings

Not pictured: hubby's Arbor Roundhouse, K2 Darkstar

View attachment 2009


View attachment 2010


----------



## Guest

skim milk said:


> my brand new 09 k2 WWW with k2 formula bindings


my favorite


----------



## redlude97

some of the 09/10 quiver, couple will be up for sale soon and a couple will be added








157 Ride DH/Ride NRc, 154.5 GNU Rider's Choice w/ MTX/Rome 390's, 152 Capita Stairmaster/Ride Beta, 159 Ride Concept TMS, 158 Ride Impact








Neon 390's on the Capita








157 Bataleon Goliath








155 Ride Crush DFC
Stickers are all gone now


----------



## arsenic0

151 2009 SL-R
Medium Burton Cartel Bindings


----------



## Nivek

At the moment, Hopefully soon to add a 154 Rook with white Forces or orange Contacts. Will Update when that comes in


----------



## Zany

09/10 NS evo-r 151 with Union Force


----------



## Guest

Vans Air blaster boots,
Capita Stairmaster 156,
Union Force SL,


----------



## nos




----------



## RidePowder

I want those 390's so bad..


----------



## von

Bataleon Evil Twin 
View attachment 2024

X as of now Co2s w/Triad highbacks...until I get some cheap missions or cartels baseplates to throw some parts on. mission base plate + triad high back + co2 straps will hopefully be a better match up for the ET
View attachment 2023


----------



## von

wow the image quality sucks for a 12mp ....never use paint to resize hahha!


----------



## Milo303

That ET looks sick plain, and the sticker setup you've got on it makes it look way better.... Sick setup


----------



## lupine

I'm riding a Ride Impact with Contrabands










I have another board I need to put bindings on... It was a contest drawing by Taco Del Mar, its made by Mervin though I'm not sure which of their shops takes credit for it.


----------



## von

thanks milo ... thats what happens when you spend too much time lookin at the board/... haha
will post some shreddage once I hit the slopes


----------



## von

lupine said:


> I'm riding a Ride Impact with Contrabands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another board I need to put bindings on... It was a contest drawing by Taco Del Mar, its made by Mervin though I'm not sure which of their shops takes credit for it.


lupine do we live next door or have the same interior designer!?

look at my pic earlier in the post :dunno:


----------



## bubbachubba340

RidePowder said:


> I want those 390's so bad..


Oh man I know what you mean. I searched so hard for them at the end of the season, but ended up getting the teal ones.


----------



## HouseMuzik

Wow everybody and their mother seems to be riding NS this year.


----------



## paygrey

Sierrascope 156 with '08 Union Force


----------



## Mr. Polonia

*nice stuff guy but step aside..*

'09 burton x8 and '09 burton custom x



















my gf's '08 never summer infinty on my custom built snowboard rack


----------



## alex is w0rd

paygrey said:


> Sierrascope 156 with '08 Union Force


sweeeeet i wanna get it with the green forces. 
have you ridden it yet?


----------



## Guest

08/09 Capita Horrorscope 152 - 09/10 Union Forces
08/09 LibTech Skatebanana 159 - 07/08 Rome 390's


----------



## bubbachubba340

alex is w0rd said:


> sweeeeet i wanna get it with the green forces.
> have you ridden it yet?


If only it was made in a size closer to 148.


----------



## von

dude that horroscope looks sick 
you shoulda postioned it as I heart capita crack
crack head hahah j/k or not ...
dig the green force


----------



## alex is w0rd

the banana is pretty sweet too, 
only reason im anti-banana is because theres like 2 bananas to every other board on the mountain. its ridiculous.


----------



## alex is w0rd

bubbachubba340 said:


> If only it was made in a size closer to 148.


you can go 52, thad be sizing up a bit but its do-able


----------



## buggravy

Mine & my wife's. 09 SL-R w/'10 Targas & '10 Infinity-R w/09 Madisons


----------



## von

alex is w0rd said:


> the banana is pretty sweet too,
> only reason im anti-banana is because theres like 2 bananas to every other board on the mountain. its ridiculous.


truth be told!
bananas are too bananas for me liking 
feels squirrely for me but nonetheless FUN or maybe its just me :dunno:


----------



## alex is w0rd

von said:


> truth be told!
> bananas are too bananas for me liking
> feels squirrely for me but nonetheless FUN or maybe its just me :dunno:


definitely fun i wont lie, but still theres just WAY too many of them on the mountain for me to bring myself to ride one.


----------



## B.Gilly

Have to add one more Never summer Board to the mix.

My 09/10 158 Heritage-R with Flux Super Titan bindings.



















Have had this since July now just waiting on some snow to be able to ride.


----------



## von

that mammoth needs to go to mammoth no pun intended


----------



## CMSbored

"09 hatchet with custom '09 390s, m3 discord with flow amp 9s


----------



## Fitzy

haha rome graft 151 with rome 390s!


----------



## Triple8Sol

Here's the quiver I'll be starting the season out with. A few too many of the exact same size b/c I'll be trying them all over the mountain and figuring out which one/s suit me best, and then selling/trading any that don't suit me as well.

2009 Bataleon Airobic 155
2009 Bataleon Jam 157
2009 Bataleon Undisputed 163
2010 Bataleon Evil Twin 159
2010 Bataleon Omni 159


----------



## Triple8Sol

Also picked up all new bindings and boots too:

2009 Rome 390
2009 Rome Targa
2010 K2 T1 DB


----------



## von

speechless ... I thought you only got the 210 omni and ET haha you really narrowed it down dint ya ! 
would appreciate a comparison between the new and old ET. 
I never noticed but there are ETs with dimple smiles and ETs w/o dimples jsut an observation


----------



## LTshredTN

09' burton farm 154 w/ burtom custom bindings
10' capita indoor survivor FK w/ burton mission bindings


----------



## j.gnar

09 skate banana with burton custom detox bindings
also got some new 32 lashed boots, best boots ive ever worn!


----------



## Guest

Definitely not new, but still rockin'. Arbor ALT with Union Datas:


----------



## Zany

davis said:


> Definitely not new, but still rockin'. Arbor ALT with Union Datas:


nice bar , love absolut citrus


----------



## Guest

The contents of the mason jar in front of the Absolut is much more interesting. Labels are overrated.


----------



## CMSbored

davis said:


> The contents of the mason jar in front of the Absolut is much more interesting. Labels are overrated.


definately


----------



## DC5R

Triple8Sol said:


> Here's the quiver I'll be starting the season out with. A few too many of the exact same size b/c I'll be trying them all over the mountain and figuring out which one/s suit me best, and then selling/trading any that don't suit me as well. After that I'll prob try to score a longer/stiffer pow board too.
> 
> 2010 Bataleon Omni 159
> 2010 Bataleon Evil Twin 159
> 2009 Bataleon Riot 159
> 2009 Bataleon Evil Twin 159
> 2009 Bataleon Airobic 155





Triple8Sol said:


> Also picked up all new bindings and boots too:
> 
> 2009 Rome 390
> 2009 Rome Targa
> 2010 K2 T1 DB


Gat Dayyyuummm!! If I had all that gear around, I would think I'm in heaven!


----------



## von

j.gnar said:


> 09 skate banana with burton custom detox bindings
> also got some new 32 lashed boots, best boots ive ever worn!


sick j
props on the pink

Ive only got pink on my boots !


----------



## mOnky

von said:


> sick j
> props on the pink
> 
> Ive only got pink on my boots !


I think it's the red & black SB :dunno:


----------



## Triple8Sol

DC5R said:


> Gat Dayyyuummm!! If I had all that gear around, I would think I'm in heaven!


I do! :laugh:


----------



## I need a name

Triple8Sol said:


> I do! :laugh:


You should sell me those 390's.


----------



## Triple8Sol

I need a name said:


> You should sell me those 390's.


Not gonna happen :cheeky4: Sold all my gear last season after I broke my tailbone, including a set of 390's. Definitely regretted it this season as I was searching everywhere for deals on equipment. Took 2 solid mos. of hunting to get acquire everything I posted up!


----------



## I need a name

Triple8Sol said:


> Not gonna happen :cheeky4: Sold all my gear last season after I broke my tailbone, including a set of 390's. Definitely regretted it this season as I was searching everywhere for deals on equipment. Took 2 solid mos. of hunting to get acquire everything I posted up!


I wish I never sold my neon 390's....


----------



## 360FacePlant

2008/09 Rome Agent 156 with 390s


----------



## Thadwood

[rant]
I'm seriously jealous seeing all these NS boards. I'd kill to be able to go to a store and pick an Evo-R off the shelf Our dollar's almost reached parity and the CAD price for the Evo is still $599, as opposed to $479USD. Worst part is, it's going to be cheaper buying from canada ($166 shipping, really?) Soooooo jonesing for an Evo-R though... 
[/endrant]


----------



## DC5R

Even if his friend ships it, customs at the boarder and especially brokerage fees will pretty much make the cost equivalent to having bought it locally. Sad, but true.


----------



## ColinHoernig

2010 Evo-R 155 w/ Cartels and 32 Lashed boots (really comfortable, hopefully they last..):









I don't know why the bindings look so angled..they're 15/15..


----------



## Thadwood

Ihateyouihateyouihateyou etc.


----------



## von

ColinHoernig said:


> 2010 Evo-R 155 w/ Cartels and 32 Lashed boots (really comfortable, hopefully they last..):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why the bindings look so angled..they're 15/15..


still cant stop thinking about the NS evo r i wanted the black and white like yours... sick
even though I got the btln ET 
hope you have fun on that board !:cheeky4:


----------



## DC5R

I would love to have an ET!! 



von said:


> still cant stop thinking about the NS evo r i wanted the black and white like yours... sick
> even though I got the btln ET
> hope you have fun on that board !:cheeky4:


----------



## ColinHoernig

von said:


> still cant stop thinking about the NS evo r i wanted the black and white like yours... sick
> even though I got the btln ET
> hope you have fun on that board !:cheeky4:


Oh, I will DEFINITELY have fun with it. It sucks waiting for season to start. I've clocked in more carpet boarding hours in the past week than I ever have before..



Thadwood said:


> Ihateyouihateyouihateyou etc.


<3


----------



## von

ColinHoernig said:


> I've clocked in more carpet boarding hours in the past week than I ever have before..
> 
> 
> 
> <3



haha tell me about it the resorts closed as fast as they opened over here in California


----------



## von

DC5R said:


> I would love to have an ET!!


I believe you will get your hands on one soon. 
is it a wallet problem or logistical problem ?


----------



## Thadwood

Sucked it up and ordered an Evo-R from the states. I'm honestly so in love with this board I'll put up with UPS's nonsense this once.:laugh:


----------



## ColinHoernig

Thadwood said:


> Sucked it up and ordered an Evo-R from the states. I'm honestly so in love with this board I'll put up with UPS's nonsense this once.:laugh:


Hell yeah, you're going to love it :thumbsup:.


----------



## FLuiD

Ok so I have to admit the 2010 NS graphics are growing on me...hmm.


----------



## Thadwood

FLuiD said:


> Ok so I have to admit the 2010 NS graphics are growing on me...hmm.


I'll admit I was more stoked for the top sheet on last year's evo than this year's, but the base graphics on the '10 Evo-R are just sicknasty. Way to keep it classy, NS.:thumbsup:


----------



## DC5R

It's a wife problem 


von said:


> I believe you will get your hands on one soon.
> is it a wallet problem or logistical problem ?


----------



## von

Thadwood said:


> Sucked it up and ordered an Evo-R from the states. I'm honestly so in love with this board I'll put up with UPS's nonsense this once.:laugh:


:thumbsup: congrats !


----------



## von

DC5R said:


> It's a wife problem




thats a big problem more so than anything else


----------



## Zapatista

This is my setup.

Ride DH DFC edition
Ride Beta


----------



## Thadwood

Stylin' bindings, I had a bad experience with the 07 Betas, but I must say those look sick.


----------



## Kapn.K

08/09 stuff. 163 legacy r/force sl. 148 evo r/rome targas. Never Summer Army!


----------



## GoggleTan

Thadwood said:


> Sucked it up and ordered an Evo-R from the states. I'm honestly so in love with this board I'll put up with UPS's nonsense this once.:laugh:


I usually ask the shop if they will ship USPS. About the same price and no border fees. Still taxes although sometimes a package will slip through without them. Problem is most shops don't ship USPS. I ordered my Legacy from rdcshop.com Great customer service and they shipped USPS.


----------



## Thadwood

I ordered from tactics.com, they only ship UPS but they're also the only site I found that differentiates between the purple and green bases for the Evo-R.


----------



## Thadwood

paygrey said:


> I really wanted to replace my legacy with a revolver, but I couldn't bring myself to do it with this year's graphics and ended up with the sierrascope instead. I love my capita, but my legacy gives me a dirty look every time I see it over in the corner. :-/


What drove you away from the Legacy?


----------



## Guest

Neversummer Heritage X 166 ('09)
Burton CO2's ('09)










My boots at the moment are Burton Ozones, because they fit flawlessly and are crazy comfy, and I got them for dirt cheap, but I'm still on the lookout for something more suitable eventually.


----------



## Dano

View attachment 2072


View attachment 2073


----------



## w3iiipu

i really like the 09/10 custom x top sheet...so clean and classy
but est channel meh =/
________
Web Shows


----------



## Local Boarder

2010 Rome Artifact w/ Union Cadets

Bronze edges are sexy.


----------



## von

Local Boarder said:


> 2010 Rome Artifact w/ Union Cadets
> 
> Bronze edges are sexy.


Is the bronze logo embedded in the base? Sexy it is .


----------



## von

Dano said:


> View attachment 2072
> 
> 
> View attachment 2073


you should rock that helmet!:thumbsup:


----------



## Local Boarder

von said:


> Is the bronze logo embedded in the base? Sexy it is .



Sure is.




................


----------



## Kapn.K

von said:


> you should rock that helmet!:thumbsup:



You beat me to it. I was thinkin' the same thing!


----------



## Muusers

Test drove and bought this K2 Parkstar yesterday, bindings are still on the way from the states:


----------



## Dano

von said:


> you should rock that helmet!:thumbsup:


Lol how insane would that look on the hill? and it has a mounted flashlight for night riding. Unfortonately, that one is staying in retirement on the mantle. But work would be even better if I could add those ear bud ear flaps to the new one


----------



## Zany

mine and brother's evo with forces


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

this is gonna be my main deck or the 2010 season, evo-r



















and heres most of my other decks which i whip out every now and than.









from left to right: 147 Forum Manuel 08', 152 Rome Agent 07', 153 Option Forecast 09', 148 LibTech TRS 09'


----------



## Mr. Polonia

Dano said:


> View attachment 2072



ohhhh that is very sexy. i finally see a nice looking board on this thread... well of course besides mine:laugh: i really want a board with a nice white top sheet, look like im gonna have to buy another custom x this yr!


----------



## Jay29

Girlfriends Burton Feel Good with K2 Tryst bindings 
Burton Jeremy Jones with Cartel EST Bindings
Never Summer System with Burton Freestyle bindings that I'm looking to upgrade


----------



## tlatmdeh

Hmm im trying to get SL-R or Evo-R which one's better for free-ride or all mountain? And i live in Canada what is a good online shop that ships canada for free?


----------



## I need a name

I'll get my setup posted up as soon as my Cad's get in.


----------



## GoggleTan

tlatmdeh said:


> Hmm im trying to get SL-R or Evo-R which one's better for free-ride or all mountain? And i live in Canada what is a good online shop that ships canada for free?


Xtreme Adrenaline Boardshop :: Outerwear, Streetwear, Snowboard and Skateboard


----------



## von

Dano said:


> Lol how insane would that look on the hill? and it has a mounted flashlight for night riding. Unfortonately, that one is staying in retirement on the mantle. But work would be even better if I could add those ear bud ear flaps to the new one


haha it would be a sick set up!
the ear bud flaps from regular helmets fits ?


----------



## BEC61408

2010 skate banana in black 156cm WIDE








and
2010 Ride Nitrane Contraband bindings [with 1 strap ] In the yellow








and
Volcom variable Gore-Tex jacket


----------



## paulperroni




----------



## alex is w0rd

Muusers said:


> Test drove and bought this K2 Parkstar yesterday, bindings are still on the way from the states:


what did you think? i wanna ride a parkstar it looks like a sweet board.


----------



## tlatmdeh

BEC61408 said:


> 2010 skate banana in black 156cm WIDE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 2010 Ride Nitrane Contraband bindings [with 1 strap ] In the yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> Volcom variable Gore-Tex jacket


That's just so sickkkkkkkkkkkk.


----------



## Muusers

alex is w0rd said:


> what did you think? i wanna ride a parkstar it looks like a sweet board.


Great board! Very light, very playful. Handles speed better than I thought it would. It is a rocker, but only minimal, not as outrageous as skate bananas for example. Jumps and rails are no problem on this. Haven't tried out powder since there is no powder indoors


----------



## laz167

paulperroni said:


>


 Is that a view of Biscayne bay?


----------



## paulperroni

laz167 said:


> Is that a view of Biscayne bay?


Hey Laz!
Yes, thats Biscayne bay and the Key Biscayne bridge! Far from any snow! :laugh:
Are you from Miami?


----------



## Guest

K2 WWW Rocker 152 2009








and
Rome 390 Bindings 









and 
Bonfire Blur Jacket


----------



## Tarzanman

GNU. The guy I bought it from *said* it was an AG (altered genetics), but I haven't been able to verify that yet because of the very stylish adhesive banner on the front of the deck.

...and yes people stare at the board wherever I go.


----------



## Guest

Tarzanman said:


> ...and yes people stare at the board wherever I go.


lol was staring at the board and then read that sentence right above it


----------



## Guest

NS evo-r
Burton Cartels
Burton Hail


----------



## redlude97

BEC61408 said:


> 2010 skate banana in black 156cm WIDE
> 2010 Ride Nitrane Contraband bindings [with 1 strap ] In the yellow


Any particular reason you went with the nitranes over the contrabands/ltd's? Since you are riding a SB figured you would want a more park orientated setup and the nitranes are supposed to be more freeride oriented. I want a pair but can't decide which pair to go with


----------



## nokfir2

nitranes have the better strap setup


----------



## laz167

paulperroni said:


> Hey Laz!
> Yes, thats Biscayne bay and the Key Biscayne bridge! Far from any snow! :laugh:
> Are you from Miami?


raised now live in Jersey


----------



## BEC61408

redlude97 said:


> Any particular reason you went with the nitranes over the contrabands/ltd's? Since you are riding a SB figured you would want a more park orientated setup and the nitranes are supposed to be more freeride oriented. I want a pair but can't decide which pair to go with


Im still new to the park and I enjoy just free riding alot as well.



nokfir2 said:


> nitranes have the better strap setup



that too


----------



## von

bump...... 360 spin move


----------



## jyjuke

pickles never tasted so good.


----------



## earl_je

Tarzanman said:


> GNU. The guy I bought it from *said* it was an AG (altered genetics), but I haven't been able to verify that yet because of the very stylish adhesive banner on the front of the deck.
> 
> ...and yes people stare at the board wherever I go.










What board???


----------



## Kapn.K

jyjuke said:


> pickles never tasted so good.


You suck! That is awesome! I've been wanting one. She looks really good. The forces just set it off.


----------



## von

greens is good the force + greens = " dont have a word for that yet" but something along the lines of.. sick


----------



## Triple8Sol

Stock photos in this thread = gigantic FAIL. We want to see YOUR setups. No pic, no post suckas.



BEC61408 said:


> FAILboy1





yeahdan57 said:


> FAILboy2


----------



## Method

Custom - EST cartels
Horrorscope - Union force
Rome artifact 1985 - Contraband LTD
GNU Street - Rome arsenals
GNU Altered Genetics -Bentmetal biscuits


----------



## von

Triple8Sol said:


> Stock photos in this thread = gigantic FAIL. We want to see YOUR setups. No pic, no post suckas.


tsk tsk tsk:laugh:


----------



## sse9011

Method said:


> Custom - EST cartels
> Horrorscope - Union force
> Rome artifact 1985 - Contraband LTD
> GNU Street - Rome arsenals
> GNU Altered Genetics -Bentmetal biscuits



Can i have one??


----------



## Guest

LOVE the graphics.....CO woot woot



B.Gilly said:


> Have to add one more Never summer Board to the mix.
> 
> My 09/10 158 Heritage-R with Flux Super Titan bindings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have had this since July now just waiting on some snow to be able to ride.


----------



## kongo

I just got the same Pickle set up... thought i was special haha. It looks so good with the green forces.


----------



## Flick Montana

I'm rocking the same stuff from last year....

Losing your job sucks.


----------



## Thadwood

Flick Montana said:


> I'm rocking the same stuff from last year....
> 
> Losing your job sucks.


You've got time for loftier pursuits (snowboarding)? :dunno:


----------



## ChubbyGuy

Thadwood said:


> You've got time for loftier pursuits (snowboarding)? :dunno:


Just cause he cant afford a whole new setup doesnt mean he shouldnt go snowboarding?


----------



## Guest

*Awesome*

Makes me want to go out and get new stuff....ugh!


----------



## Flick Montana

Thadwood said:


> You've got time for loftier pursuits (snowboarding)? :dunno:


Got the time for it, but not the dough. It's a vicious and cruel paradox.


----------



## Nivek

If you can donate plasma you're set. Make that your job. I got the lowest payments and made $180 a month. That should be enought to get up their a good amount. And if you weigh more, you donate more, and you get paid more. 

P.S. Post-donation naps are sooooooo money


----------



## Flick Montana

Needles cause me to inflict pain on the closest person. Just the sight of them makes me go Hulk....

On the bright side, I don't really want a new gear set. I love what I have.

Rome Design 165
Rome Arsenals
Vans Cirros


----------



## Thadwood

Flick Montana said:


> Rome Design 165
> Rome Arsenals
> Vans Cirros


"Rome Design, I love mine" was so damn catchy I haven't forgotten it. Also, POIDH. You're supposed to show off your setup, not your typing skillz.


----------



## GC24

The 1st pic is my new board for the season '09 151 Burton Se7en with Union Contacts

Other boards are my old ones and my lil bro's: Forum Recon, Stepchild Icon, Forum Youngblood special edition and my se7en again


----------



## brownSnow

i'm switching things up this year as riding in southern ontario canada gives zero "powder" days. 

so via ebay i picked up a used:

Prior WCR 175
w/Trench diggers 
salomon boots









for east & west coast road trips in search of real snow: 

Burton bullet 164
Flow NXT AT
Burton Serows


----------



## jmacphee9

gotta get some new pics asap but heres my new setup, has 4 days on it..


















152 stairmaster extreme with flow NXT FSs


----------



## Muusers

Bindings are here, so finally my setup for this season (and probably next and the one after that).
155 K2 Parkstar (09/10) with Rome Targas (08/09):


----------



## MunkySpunk

davis said:


> Definitely not new, but still rockin'. Arbor ALT with Union Datas:


That is a beautiful setup.


----------



## MunkySpunk

B.Gilly said:


> Have to add one more Never summer Board to the mix.
> 
> My 09/10 158 Heritage-R with Flux Super Titan bindings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have had this since July now just waiting on some snow to be able to ride.


And I never get tired of looking at that board either.


----------



## MunkySpunk

'09 Arbor Roundhouse 163, '10 Neversummer Legacy-R 163, '09 Flow NXT-AT, '08 Vans Cirros


----------



## jmacphee9

MunkySpunk said:


> That is a beautiful setup.


i remember seeing this setup last year, same pic i believe lol. still its top 3 setups ive seen on looks only. arbors are classyx12903.


----------



## Flick Montana

Thadwood said:


> "Rome Design, I love mine" was so damn catchy I haven't forgotten it. Also, POIDH. You're supposed to show off your setup, not your typing skillz.


Sorry, I can't be bothered to take pics of the gear I've had for 2 years....

But it's nice to see other peoples'.


----------



## BEC61408

Flick Montana said:


> Sorry, I can't be bothered to take pics of the gear I've had for 2 years....
> 
> But it's nice to see other peoples'.



Well I think the thread is really geared towards people who have new stuff for the season, but I guess people are including what they already have as well.

On another note, EVENTUALLY, I'm gettin me a cygnus X1


----------



## Guest

I don't have new stuff, but I will post what I'll be using this season. Enjoy and have a good laugh :laugh:

Option GT 153 2004?
Union Force 2008/2009
Forum Expo boots -$30 from a gear swap


----------



## von

jmacphee9 said:


> gotta get some new pics asap but heres my new setup, has 4 days on it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 152 stairmaster extreme with flow NXT FSs


nice setup
i wonder who this is


----------



## CheckMySteez

park and urban stick.

another pair of cartels on the way!


----------



## MunkySpunk

slippy said:


> I don't have new stuff, but I will post what I'll be using this season. Enjoy and have a good laugh :laugh:
> 
> Option GT 153 2004?
> Union Force 2008/2009
> Forum Expo boots -$30 from a gear swap


Option made good boards before they went under. I would have to say the boots don't do the rest of the setup justice. :dunno:


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit

^ i have last years option forecast and i have to say its a pretty solid deck. very nice aggressive freestyle deck


----------



## Guest

Just went to my local shop to pick up my SL-R, now I just need to wait for the union forces to get here.

*scouts for UPS man*


----------



## gidget_man

CheckMySteez said:


> park and urban stick.
> 
> another pair of cartels on the way!


I LOVE the way the Ultrafear looks. Soooo sick.


----------



## MunkySpunk

Local shops FTW!


----------



## Guest

MunkySpunk said:


> Local shops FTW!


Hell yeah, it was their last NS, and I even got two free waxes and tunings with the board too, and some stickers. :thumbsup:


----------



## von

MunkySpunk said:


> Local shops FTW!


truth be told


----------



## Guest

MunkySpunk said:


> Option made good boards before they went under. I would have to say the boots don't do the rest of the setup justice. :dunno:


yeah i got them because i was new and they were cheap
i guess i'll grab some 32s or salomons


----------



## FLuiD

Not that I needed any more snowboards but found a couple 09/10 DWD boards I had to pick up. Kwon 159 and a Genovese 151. I am stoked as hell to ride them but worried the SG is to small. My have to sell it if anyone is looking for a super rare 2010 DWD SG 151. The creepy Dorothoy on it is way awesome in person compared to watching it being beat around by Sean in Cool Story! On to the pics...


----------



## rgrwilco

FLuiD said:


> My have to sell it if anyone is looking for a super rare 2010 DWD SG 151. ]


whaaat i cant find any of those ever, how much?


----------



## Guest

CheckMySteez said:


> park and urban stick.
> 
> another pair of cartels on the way!


what model is this?


----------



## CheckMySteez

JrOd said:


> what model is this?


Left - 2010 155 Capita UltraFear FK
Right - 2009 156 Capita Horrorscope FK


----------



## Guest

Flow Merc 2 - 152
Flow Bindings

Should last til my WWW 148 gets here.


----------



## FLuiD

rgrwilco said:


> whaaat i cant find any of those ever, how much?


I'll send you a PM. I am 99.9% sure I am going to sell the Genovese!


----------



## newbie2009

Some of you guys have me drooling but my set up this year and my first time buying my own equipment:










156 K2 Zeppelin
K2 Auto Ever Bindings
K2 T1 DB

Courtesy of Evogear.com who definitely hooked me up with some awesome deals.

The rest of my gear consist of 

UnderArmour cold gear
Burton Jacket
Burton socks
Burton Gloves
686 Pants
Oakley Polarized Wisdom goggles (bought from this forum)
Smith Venue helmet

Far cry from the first time I went snowboarding. I borrowed a friends too small jacket and pants.
Froze my ass off with some Academy special thermals so had to keep layering which combined with the
small jacket and pants made me look like the Michelin man rolling down the mountain


----------



## Guest

Just got a new coat too. Look to dumb pic


----------



## nzboardlife




----------



## ckang008

08 Burton Uninc 158cm / 08 Burton EST Bindings. Awesome board setup and has following me around the world last season (New Zealand / Japan / Canada)

2010 Libtech T.Rice 157cm C2 BTX is coming in 10 days and will retire the Uninc! Excited!


----------



## MunkySpunk

JrOd said:


> Just got a new coat too. Look to dumb pic


Is that a Scott Bakula poster on your wall?


----------



## Guest

This season's new setup:

Mine: Ride Machete / Union Force / 32 Lashed
Hers: Forum Aura / Ride DVa / DC Flare


----------



## Gardner

Prior MFR 162 with Flow M9s
Should go fast.


----------



## Guest

MunkySpunk said:


> Is that a Scott Bakula poster on your wall?



Nah its a huge jimmy buffet banner in my dorm


----------



## DJ FroZone

I'll drop a pic later but im runnina 158 captia outdoor living 
Ride SPi DFC Snowboard Binding 
then either
Northwave Snow Legend SL Snowboard Boot - Men's from Backcountryoutlet.com
or 
Salomon Dialogue Wide Snowboard Boot - Men's from Backcountryoutlet.com

Idk that may change


----------



## Guest

*Ride Society/Machete, Ride Contraband Nitranes/Burton CO2's*

the DH and the Rome Agent sadly left this year to new homes.....slackcountry's on the way though!


----------



## Guest

DJ FroZone said:


> I'll drop a pic later but im runnina 158 captia outdoor living
> Ride SPi DFC Snowboard Binding
> then either
> Northwave Snow Legend SL Snowboard Boot - Men's from Backcountryoutlet.com
> or
> Salomon Dialogue Wide Snowboard Boot - Men's from Backcountryoutlet.com
> 
> Idk that may change


i think i've seen the northwave's on brociety on and off again for the past two weeks or so - dunno if you use the site but it's run by the folks over at backcountry/dogfunk/etc. etc. - you could prob. score them for another 40 bucks off if they pop up....just beware, it turns into an addiction monitoring that damn site all day for all their slamming deals - kinda empties your bank accounts too haha


----------



## Guest

neddyDH said:


> i think i've seen the northwave's on brociety on and off again for the past two weeks or so - dunno if you use the site but it's run by the folks over at backcountry/dogfunk/etc. etc. - you could prob. score them for another 40 bucks off if they pop up....just beware, it turns into an addiction monitoring that damn site all day for all their slamming deals - kinda empties your bank accounts too haha


Northwave Snow Legend SL Snowboard Boot - Men's 
$59.99 - 2 hrs ago


----------



## Guest

xtreme23 said:


> Northwave Snow Legend SL Snowboard Boot - Men's
> $59.99 - 2 hrs ago


with the quickness....and frozone - if they just popped up 2 hrs. ago chances are they'll be up again later today - keep your eyes peeled.

ps - your pants got shipped out today...ahhhh yea


----------



## Guest

neddyDH said:


> with the quickness....and frozone - if they just popped up 2 hrs. ago chances are they'll be up again later today - keep your eyes peeled.
> 
> ps - your pants got shipped out today...ahhhh yea


yea i've seen those boots lately esp once or twice today. guaranteed to be on again today.. so if your willing to pull the trigger and are set on those boots i would go for it


----------



## Guest

Heres my 159 nanner with 08 P1.1's, my 153 Stepchild (new) with 08 Cartels and my new Quiksilver Jacket


----------



## onel0wcubn

Nitro MFM

Subpop on its way


----------



## Guest

quiver so far

08/09 Bataleon Evil Twin 155 w/ Rome Targas
08/09 Salomon Sanchez 151 w/ Rome 390s


----------



## von

xtreme23 said:


> quiver so far
> 
> 08/09 Bataleon Evil Twin 155 w/ Rome Targas
> 08/09 Salomon Sanchez 151 w/ Rome 390s


just curious some ETs have a dimple on smiley face while some dont ..like mine.
Is it a matter of batch production?


----------



## Guest

von said:


> just curious some ETs have a dimple on smiley face while some dont ..like mine.
> Is it a matter of batch production?


not sure but i remember someone else asking the same thing in a different thread.. see if you can find it and someone might have answered it


----------



## VTRDR

Atomic Hatchet with Forum arena bindings and Forum Youngblood with Burton P1 wingtip bindings


----------



## Guest

Burton clash 151, burton custom bindings, burton freestyboots and sick electric goggles!

http://

http://


----------



## Triple8Sol

xtreme23 said:


> not sure but i remember someone else asking the same thing in a different thread.. see if you can find it and someone might have answered it


Actually it's the same dude asking the same question twice in this very thread.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/192958-post53.html
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/200274-post189.html


----------



## DJ FroZone

neddyDH said:


> with the quickness....and frozone - if they just popped up 2 hrs. ago chances are they'll be up again later today - keep your eyes peeled.
> 
> ps - your pants got shipped out today...ahhhh yea


wtf? now they are back to 101 how did this happen? FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHHHHk i woulda pulled that trigger so hard. i orded my stuff last year. but wahts this about monitoring for them?


----------



## Guest

DJ FroZone said:


> wtf? now they are back to 101 how did this happen? FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUHHHHk i woulda pulled that trigger so hard. i orded my stuff last year. but wahts this about monitoring for them?


i think ur thinking about the main site(backcountry.com) instead of brociety.com which is the same company but only lists one item at time. brociety is going be cheaper(was at 60 earlier today like i said) since they feature only one item at a time.


----------



## von

Triple8Sol said:


> Actually it's the same dude asking the same question twice in this very thread.
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/192958-post53.html
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/200274-post189.html


yeah it was me... sorry about that
I ask because i never found out why ... not a big deal. just curious


----------



## Guest

I'm using my usual set-up:

Nitro 163, with Flow Flite Bindings and Vans BOA boots.


----------



## Guest

rome 1985 artifact w burton customs im getting rome 390s later on i used it at a muddy rail jam and already love it


----------



## RickB

xlnt carpet ridin! :thumbsup:


----------



## Frankhead

bataleon airobic 151 - Ride EX's

-random Kustom shoe in the corner-


----------



## von

View attachment 2170

View attachment 2173

my jibster board 
ok jibbing isnt my thing but there isnt much else you can do in man made so cal resorts but i like a lil bit of everything.. hopefully that will help me progress


----------



## soulfly

NS Legacy-R 161 2010 with Flow NXT AT 2008


----------



## Jay29

soulfly said:


> NS Legacy-R 161 2010 with Flow NXT AT 2008


----------



## Triple8Sol

von said:


> yeah it was me... sorry about that
> I ask because i never found out why ... not a big deal. just curious


Yeah, no worries. I was just correcting xtreme23 b/c he thought the question had been answered already, but in reality it was asked twice but never answered.

I love the graphics on your Fun Kink USA! Probably my favorite graphics of the entire 2010 Bataleon lineup.


----------



## Guest

Triple8Sol said:


> Yeah, no worries. I was just correcting xtreme23 b/c he thought the question had been answered already, but in reality it was asked twice but never answered.
> 
> I love the graphics on your Fun Kink USA! Probably my favorite graphics of the entire 2010 Bataleon lineup.


yea same here.. always thought the USA edition graphic was super sick. the evil twin artist edtion is pretty cool looking too.. definitely unique.


----------



## von

Triple8Sol said:


> Yeah, no worries. I was just correcting xtreme23 b/c he thought the question had been answered already, but in reality it was asked twice but never answered.
> 
> I love the graphics on your Fun Kink USA! Probably my favorite graphics of the entire 2010 Bataleon lineup.





xtreme23 said:


> yea same here.. always thought the USA edition graphic was super sick. the evil twin artist edtion is pretty cool looking too.. definitely unique.


Haha thanks guys.
I never got an answer from Bataleon either ?
I cant stop looking at the tie dye base.. c'est très cool ! I dig the Parra ET too cant say no to em wierd lookin titers and the base is sick too.

Boy I cant wait to butter it up. Nice forgiving flex but not too soft. Swing weight is very low ..ive been carpet boardin on it already.:cheeky4:


----------



## iKimshi

Wow all these setups look so sick. I'll be posting my soon when it comes in.


----------



## Anor

2010 Signal Park Series
2009 Burton Triads
2010 Burton Grails
13 Month Old Kitty trying to cop a feel on it.

View attachment 2178


----------



## Anor

burtonrider287 said:


> rome 1985 artifact w burton customs im getting rome 390s later on i used it at a muddy rail jam and already love it


Those are Burton Missions, not Customs. Nice setup though. Looks like a great jib setup for sure. I have the same bindings on a Ride Kink last year. I really liked it. My gf rides it now.


----------



## jberr1028

Ill show off for my friends. 
Just hooked my friend up with the new www rocker and
my boy just got the new livin easy and cartel bindings.
not a fan of burton but the board is sweeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Guest

jberr1028 said:


> Ill show off for my friends.
> Just hooked my friend up with the new www rocker and
> my boy just got the new livin easy and cartel bindings.
> not a fan of burton but the board is sweeeeeeeeeeet


i've always loved my cartels.. very responsive bindings. i just sold them to a friend and got some Rome 390s and Targas instead so we'll see how they match up but i've heard nothing but good things about both


----------



## Guest

slippy said:


> I don't have new stuff, but I will post what I'll be using this season. Enjoy and have a good laugh :laugh:
> 
> Option GT 153 2004?
> Union Force 2008/2009
> Forum Expo boots -$30 from a gear swap


picked up some 2010 burton freestyle boots


----------



## slopenstyles78

setup info in sig 

(or not cuz my sig didnt show up)?


----------



## bubbachubba340

burtonboii said:


> Burton clash 151, burton custom bindings, burton freestyboots and sick electric goggles!
> 
> http://
> 
> http://


You should take the leash of your bindings and if you really do want it then you should puyt it on lower because where it is it's going to limit your range of motion.


----------



## Guest

bubbachubba340 said:


> You should take the leash of your bindings and if you really do want it then you should puyt it on lower because where it is it's going to limit your range of motion.


Yeah I'm not a big fan of the leashes either, but in response to restriction of his movement that really depends on where he attaches the leash. I've seen people attach the leash to the end loop of the top of there boots where in that case it would be convenient without being so restricting.


----------



## eastCOASTkills

*set-ups*

09 rome artifact w/ 09 burton cartels
'10 Rome postermania w/ '10 rome 390s


----------



## slopenstyles78

eastCOASTkills said:


> 09 rome artifact w/ 09 burton cartels
> '10 Rome postermania w/ '10 rome 390s


I love your first board and 2nd bindings.
ill as fuck.


----------



## eastCOASTkills

slopenstyles78 said:


> I love your first board and 2nd bindings.
> ill as fuck.


thanks man yeah those 390s are sooo sick. The artifact is guna be my urban jib/pre-season/post-season mess around board and my postermania is for everything else


----------



## Guest

Nivek, how does the Sub Pop ride? i have a 2009 K2 WWW right now. and i wish i got a rocker. i've been looking into adding the sub pop, and i wanna know how good it is, and how it handles rails, boxes, butters, and everything. 
thanks.


----------



## zk0ot

i rode the subpop (now known as the "subzero") and i had both the www camber and www rocker. obviously you like a softer jibstick board... (me too) but holy JEsus!! the subpop was like riding rubber. may have been something i needed to get used. but it put me on my ass becuase i bent the thing in half. if you want something super buttery. thats the one.


----------



## Guest

thanks man.


----------



## Guest

SL-R 155 with Union Forces, GNU CHB with K2 Indy's.


I'll take another picture of the GNU CHB in a minute, but you can't really tell in the picture but there is a nice large crack through the top sheet. Somehow managed to snap the nose of that board, I don't really know how. If you look between the U and to the top left of the U on the topsheet of the GNU, you can sorta see a bit of it. IT goes through the whole board diagonally, it's pretty big. Major bummer.


----------



## Guest

salomon scout 154
neon rome 390s


----------



## Guest

m60g said:


> Arbor Element 161
> Ride Spi's


Sick!!! Im diggin your set up. Bamboo baby!


----------



## bluetroll

Patrickadizzle said:


> SL-R 155 with Union Forces, GNU CHB with K2 Indy's.
> 
> 
> I'll take another picture of the GNU CHB in a minute, but you can't really tell in the picture but there is a nice large crack through the top sheet. Somehow managed to snap the nose of that board, I don't really know how. If you look between the U and to the top left of the U on the topsheet of the GNU, you can sorta see a bit of it. IT goes through the whole board diagonally, it's pretty big. Major bummer.


omg... SL-R!

I'm gettin a Premier F1-R... will post up pics when i pick it up!


----------



## Free_Rider

Patrickadizzle said:


> SL-R 155 with Union Forces


My Sl-R should be here tomorrow or Thursday. I can't wait to say the least. Also thanks for posting a picture as I was debating between the Green or Black forces'. I think I might just go shead with the black. The green looks badass, but I think I'd get sick of it after a season.


----------



## Guest

Free_Rider said:


> My Sl-R should be here tomorrow or Thursday. I can't wait to say the least. Also thanks for posting a picture as I was debating between the Green or Black forces'. I think I might just go shead with the black. The green looks badass, but I think I'd get sick of it after a season.


No doubt, I planned on getting the black too but my local shop only had green, and I liked the green anyway so I figured whatever.


Make sure you spin your board on the carpet or something once you first get it, it's easily the most fun part :thumbsup:


----------



## crispynz1

Free_Rider said:


> My Sl-R should be here tomorrow or Thursday. I can't wait to say the least. Also thanks for posting a picture as I was debating between the Green or Black forces'. I think I might just go shead with the black. The green looks badass, but I think I'd get sick of it after a season.


Yeah, I hear you. I have just ordered some Black Forces for my SL-R. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

goblowsnow said:


> salomon scout 154
> neon rome 390s


Nice setup. If that's your STI in the background, Lets see some more pics.


----------



## iKimshi

That SL-R setup looks sick.


----------



## Guest

Live2ridE said:


> Sick!!! Im diggin your set up. Bamboo baby!


I'm diggin' it too, although I'm quite sure that is Koa wood, not bamboo. Bee-yoo-ti-full.


----------



## Guest

MidwestDivision said:


> Nice setup. If that's your STI in the background, Lets see some more pics.











here is our "ride" setup








in action:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

goblowsnow said:


> here is our "ride" setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in action:thumbsup:


Nice subies man. Nothing beats Aspen White on Gold. Atleast you don't store them during the winter like some do.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Live2ridE said:


> Sick!!! Im diggin your set up. Bamboo baby!





davis said:


> I'm diggin' it too, although I'm quite sure that is Koa wood, not bamboo. Bee-yoo-ti-full.


Correct. Only Arbors like the Coda, Push, ALT have bamboo topsheets.


----------



## Guest

MidwestDivision said:


> Nice subies man. Nothing beats Aspen White on Gold. Atleast you don't store them during the winter like some do.


hell yeah, we use our subies for the _right _reasons


----------



## Guest

MidwestDivision said:


> Nice subies man. Nothing beats Aspen White on Gold. Atleast you don't store them during the winter like some do.


how about black on chrome?? stg. III b5 widebody rs4 anyone?

...and oh yea...she like to play in the snow with her stockers on


----------



## Guest

neddyDH said:


> how about black on chrome?? stg. III b5 widebody rs4 anyone?
> 
> ...and oh yea...she like to play in the snow with her stockers on


sick car rs4 is a beast of a car. my neighbor had an 08 and drove the way it was meant to be driven. loud ass v8 and good suspension = bomb. i hate seeing nice cars with really old ppl driving them who have no reason to buy a sports car but retirment money :dunno:


----------



## Guest

neddyDH said:


> how about black on chrome?? stg. III b5 widebody rs4 anyone?
> 
> ...and oh yea...she like to play in the snow with her stockers on


where are we, in germany?



na just kidding, sick ride dude...we are hitting up CO in about 2 months we should drive it uppppp!


----------



## Guest

^^^ gimme a heads up i'll take you for a spin...just no puking - she's running around 500 hp these days

i live like 5 min. from vail during the season...where bouts u headin in the ol CO?


----------



## Guest

xtreme23 said:


> sick car rs4 is a beast of a car. my neighbor had an 08 and drove the way it was meant to be driven. loud ass v8 and good suspension = bomb. i hate seeing nice cars with really old ppl driving them who have no reason to buy a sports car but retirment money :dunno:


thanks man hahaha - this one's a twin turbo v6 though...gutted

the only reason i have this car was to go fast....on a dry track and in 4 ft. of powder


----------



## Guest

neddyDH said:


> thanks man hahaha - this one's a twin turbo v6 though...gutted
> 
> the only reason i have this car was to go fast....on a dry track and in 4 ft. of powder


nothing wrong wit a fast car that can take that can hang in the snow. i recommend this combo to anyone who has the funds :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

neddyDH said:


> how about black on chrome?? stg. III b5 widebody rs4 anyone?
> 
> ...and oh yea...she like to play in the snow with her stockers on


sick ride man. The rs4 is a great vehicle. Nothing beats their sound. The rs4 and sti are hands down my top two picks for an AWD turboed performance car. Damn i need to finish college so I can get rid of my Si, and pick up one of these.:thumbsup:


----------



## gotamahuy

eh the EVO is better especially the EVO X. It may not look as good as the EVO 8 or 9 (in my opinion), but they are better than the STI

but the STI is still good none the less


----------



## Free_Rider

Here is my current and new setup. 

154 Option Redline w/Burton Customs
151 Never Summer Sl-R w/Union Force (still need to purchase the bindings


----------



## Guest

Free_Rider said:


> Here is my current and new setup.
> 
> 154 Option Redline w/Burton Customs
> 151 Never Summer Sl-R w/Union Force (still need to purchase the bindings


sick sl-r man...love that base graphic


----------



## Guest

2009 nitro swindle and 2009 flow "the five" bindings


----------



## ColinHoernig

shredpowder612 said:


> http://i230.photobucket.com/albums/ee229/adude612/DSC04293.jpg[ /IMG]
> 
> 2009 nitro swindle and 2009 flow "the five" bindings[/QUOTE]
> 
> Did you happen to pick the RagingBuffalo/686 stickers at the Windy City Ski & Snowboard show? I have the same ones, haha. Got the 686 sticker in green, though. :thumbsup:


----------



## zk0ot

shredpowder612 said:


>


did you happen to talk to a strikingly hansom man to help you pick that bad boy out>??? that would have been me...


----------



## Guest

Anor said:


> 2010 Signal Park Series
> 2009 Burton Triads
> 2010 Burton Grails
> 13 Month Old Kitty trying to cop a feel on it.
> 
> View attachment 2178


How do you like those Grails? I have Burton Hails from last year that feel loose as shit. I need some added stiffness, but still like the articulated cuff and lace up design.


----------



## redlude97

shredpowder612 said:


> 2009 nitro swindle and 2009 flow "the five" bindings


whats the deal with the capita and union stickers on a nitro board with flow bindings


----------



## ColinHoernig

zk0ot said:


> did you happen to talk to a strikingly hansom man to help you pick that bad boy out>??? that would have been me...


Haha, I did actually <3. :laugh: Thanks man.


----------



## zk0ot

ColinHoernig said:


> Haha, I did actually <3. :laugh: Thanks man.


thats funny... good board im riding the same one this year... except for this seasons


----------



## von

redlude97 said:


> whats the deal with the capita and union stickers on a nitro board with flow bindings


thats what I was thinking too :dunno:


----------



## iKimshi

redlude97 said:


> whats the deal with the capita and union stickers on a nitro board with flow bindings


Maybe he just like those brands.


----------



## Dave Legacy

Here's my setup. Nothing new on it for this season, but considering switching to Flux Titan RKs or Distortions for my flex... maybe just get a second board for dedicated jibbing.










2009 Arbor Westmark 59
2009 Flux Super Titans (Black Rainbow)
2009 DC Field Boots


----------



## Triple8Sol

iKimshi said:


> Maybe he just like those brands.


So you would put Honda and Mugen stickers on a Ford? Definitely a bit odd.


----------



## Guest

gotamahuy said:


> eh the EVO is better especially the EVO X. It may not look as good as the EVO 8 or 9 (in my opinion), but they are better than the STI
> 
> but the STI is still good none the less


I beg to differ. You must have watched the Top Gear comparison...lol. J/k! The Evo's and Sti's a very comparable, it just comes to driver preference in the end.


----------



## Guest

Triple8Sol said:


> So you would put Honda and Mugen stickers on a Ford? Definitely a bit odd.


HAha. Great comparison. I have a Mugen decal on my Honda...lol. It also annoys me when people do this...with anything.


----------



## ckang008

Finally my T Rice C2 has arrived! Thinking of pairing this up with the 07 Burton P1 Wingtip. However, I have a friend who may be interested in purchasing the bindings so I have a choice for another pair. Any recommendations? I'm thinking of getting Union Force SL or Union Force


----------



## boarderaholic

Yeah, that's right, I went there! The board is so noodly soft, it's redonculous but in a totally awesome way.


----------



## bluetroll

my never summer premier is ordered!!!

i love backcountry.com


----------



## Guest

boarderaholic said:


> Yeah, that's right, I went there! The board is so noodly soft, it's redonculous but in a totally awesome way.


Im in love


----------



## oxi

bluetroll said:


> my never summer premier is ordered!!!
> 
> i love backcountry.com


that's a sick board man! post pics once you get it!


----------



## hircus1984

Signal Omni 159 with Union Force L Green  (Handy Pictures, so bad Quality)


----------



## Nivek

^^^That is a really pretty setup. Super clean. A review of that board would be awesome once you get some days on it....


----------



## DC5R

You must flex that like it was tissue paper :laugh:



boarderaholic said:


> Yeah, that's right, I went there! The board is so noodly soft, it's redonculous but in a totally awesome way.


----------



## jeri534




----------



## Dave Legacy

I can't wait to hear about that Signal Omni. I'm really interested in Signal, but have heard a lot of negative things about the durability from people who've owned them.


----------



## crispynz1

jeri534 said:


>



Nice! What are the bindings? Cheers.


----------



## jmacphee9

i never expected a few DWD boards to grace our presence here. i dont even know where to get them but everyone raves about em..


----------



## jeri534

crispynz1 said:


> Nice! What are the bindings? Cheers.


Union Custom House P.O.W. Datas


----------



## Guest

ColinHoernig said:


> Did you happen to pick the RagingBuffalo/686 stickers at the Windy City Ski & Snowboard show? I have the same ones, haha. Got the 686 sticker in green, though. :thumbsup:



Haha ya i was there at the show


----------



## Guest

redlude97 said:


> whats the deal with the capita and union stickers on a nitro board with flow bindings


Haha idk thats what i got for free at a show


----------



## hircus1984

Signal omni review will be in here in december...


----------



## bakesale

I'm a little late to the party but I just got my new board for the season.

Endeavour Live RC 156
Burton Cartels

The Cartels are from the 04 season, I think they're the first version of the line that burton did. They've always held up nicely as a good freestyle binding and the only thing i've ever had go bad was a busted toe strap which costs $5 to fix.

The Live is probably one of my favourite boards, i've had one of them before and this year I figured i'd give it another go but get their new Reverse Camber, which basically copies Ride's RC where it's flat under your bindings and only rocker at the waist and tips. I bet it's going to ride nicely


----------



## Guest

'09 Rome Cheaptrick
Union Contacts
Burton Poachers

First snowboard  All I need is some snow now.


----------



## Guest

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/at...
d=1258311549chmentid=2224&stc=1&d=1258311549


----------



## Guest

bakesale said:


> I'm a little late to the party but I just got my new board for the season.
> 
> Endeavour Live RC 156
> Burton Cartels
> 
> The Cartels are from the 04 season, I think they're the first version of the line that burton did. They've always held up nicely as a good freestyle binding and the only thing i've ever had go bad was a busted toe strap which costs $5 to fix.
> 
> The Live is probably one of my favourite boards, i've had one of them before and this year I figured i'd give it another go but get their new Reverse Camber, which basically copies Ride's RC where it's flat under your bindings and only rocker at the waist and tips. I bet it's going to ride nicely


have those same bindings man, they're my favorite. so light, so comfy. hope to be rocking an evo-r this season but I'd like to test one first.


----------



## Tarzanman

earl_je said:


> What board???


Its an old GNU *A*ltered *G*enetics. I sent a picture of the underside of the board off to Mervin for identification and the guy said that he thought it was a ~1999 model year AG. 

Looking to get something stiffer for fast powder runs, but money is an issue and used boards are hard to come by in Atlanta, GA!


----------



## Guest

09 burton custom 156 and very old school '98 airwalk freeride boots. Still think they are the best snowboard boots ever made.


----------



## Guest

Just picked this up yesterday after Vince @ Never Summer found one locally for me. Now the big decision for bindings.... Flux Feedback's, Union Force SL's or Rome Targa's


----------



## Ruskiski

09 K2 Darkstar
09 Burton Freestyles
09 K2 Pulses


----------



## w3iiipu

08/09 Custom 154 + Union Forces in RED!!!
Just scrapped off the wax and remounted the forces...Im rdy for thx giving in vail!
________
Depakote Class Action


----------



## hanzosteel

Drunktank said:


> Just picked this up yesterday after Vince @ Never Summer found one locally for me. Now the big decision for bindings.... Flux Feedback's, Union Force SL's or Rome Targa's


rome definitely. union is above average but rome is lifting its leg and shitting on everyone else. my 390's are more solid build overall, more comfortable, more adjustable than my data's. and auto-straps rock. just my opinion.


----------



## Toecutter

Here's my Abacus with Salomon Relay Pro G.I.F.T bindings:


----------



## Guest

Bataleon Jam I have NXT AT's mounted on it now and I will be hitting my hill this weekend. 1 run open! :cheeky4:


----------



## Penguin

Hahaahahaha I've been talking with a couple Bataleon sales reps to try and get a demo board. I'm really anxious to try TBT!


----------



## Guest

Don't have a photo, but...
10 K2 Parkstar
09 Burton Missions
09 32 Exus boots


----------



## lions81

09 Burton Hero
09 Burton Cartels
Boots Some 08 Lamarr boots idk


----------



## CalvaryCougar

ride crush '10
ride beta movement '09
dc phase boots '05


----------



## Triple8Sol

danmyersmn said:


> Bataleon Jam I have NXT AT's mounted on it now and I will be hitting my hill this weekend. 1 run open! :cheeky4:


Once again, that's awesome. I had to put a huge black Bataleon sticker on the nose of my Jam to cover up some of the yellow too. Where do you normally ride? I'll have to keep an eye out for that board.


----------



## rgrwilco

CalvaryCougar said:


> ride crush '10
> ride beta movement '09
> dc phase boots '05


lol dude i have the same exact setup. but, my phases are from last season.


----------



## CaRMaNiA666

my 09/10 set up. cant wait to get on it


----------



## Guest

Kick it with this old girl



















not really :laugh: upgraded daughter to:


----------



## jimster716

2010 Capita Ultrafear FK 155
2010 Never Summer SL-R 158

Bindings are 2009 Union Force/Contact frankenbindings.


----------



## hanzosteel

that ultrafear topsheet is crazy enough without additional stickers. i just had a seizure.

both sweet decks by the way.


----------



## Guest

Rome agent - 32 Prospect boa - Union Cadet the yelow ones

will post when im sober enough to use a camera
.........................................................


----------



## $Lindz$

I had this idea where I wanted my feet/bindings to be stomping out some lightning so I got a bunch of Electric volt stickers and cut the middle part out and did this...

I thought the green would look way sicker cuz of the Contrabands, but no worries. I might re-do it if I actually care enough, with diferent colors or i dunno. Leave it. ride it. put more/different stickers on throughout the season....


Primary jib board: 08/09 Stepchild Jibstick 153 with 08/09 Ride Contrabands, and 32 Lashed boots. Other boards: haggard ass 142 K2 from the 1800's, and a Forum Devun Walsh 157 from about the same time for kicking i around the mountain. Also got some 09/10 Ride Deltas for the old Forum...


----------



## CaRMaNiA666

[/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]


CaRMaNiA666 said:


> my 09/10 set up. cant wait to get on it


hey i already posted up but i did it wrong and dont think anyone could see my pics hopefully this works


----------



## CaRMaNiA666

[/IMG]


----------



## CaRMaNiA666

[/IMG]


----------



## RickB

what length skunkape is that?


----------



## CaRMaNiA666

RickB said:


> what length skunkape is that?


its a 157 got it last week cant wait to ride


----------



## zk0ot

got a little anxious... bindings just showed up today. waiting on few stickers for the tail. 

***Nitro Pro series Kooley swindle 152 (zero camber)
***K2 auto evers XL
***K2 darko condas 12









































before you get the "flame guns" out about putting different brand stickers on a nitro board. refer to the setup. (think it deserves to have some k2's on there)


----------



## bubbachubba340

I like that setup but why did you go with such a stiff binding on such a soft board?(You do know who Jon Kooley is, right?
)


----------



## zk0ot

i understand its not a park binding... my first choice were the autos (not the evers) but i had to wait till january. (cant wait that long) so they upgraded me for free (thank you employee forms) ill manage with the stiffer bindings.

yes i know kooley. hes a Pro golfer (why?)


----------



## iKimshi

148 NS Circuit-R
S/M Neon Rome 390


----------



## Guest

Shitty Pic but here is my capita. Just came in today.


----------



## badmnky

09 Forum Eddie Wall (2010 Union Force, Green, coming soon)
10 Ride Crush 155 w/ Ride Nitrane Contrabands
my girlfriends first board a Roxy Inspire with Atomic Bindings


----------



## Nivek

^^^^^For buying the Nitranes, you have an obligation to give us a thorough review of them.


----------



## Guest

Just got them both back from the shop with new wax and edges, 5 days until Big Sky opens!










07-08 Capita Black Death w/ 07-08 Ride Beta
09-10 Gnu Park Pickle w/ 09-10 Union Force
08-09 Burton Driver X (I like stiff boots)


----------



## iKimshi

Loving the green.


----------



## Guest

iKimshi said:


> Loving the green.


Thanks dude, props to others with the same/similar setup.


----------



## badmnky

Nivek said:


> ^^^^^For buying the Nitranes, you have an obligation to give us a thorough review of them.


once i get on the hill i'll be sure to post a review on the nitranes, stoked to try them out


----------



## nguyendinhvan

custom painted never summer board with burton freestyle bindings.


----------



## Guest

Custom paint job on the pink one. not to durable though i guess because i took it out Sat and the paint started peeling in the middle. Way fun though. Just got the capita and Im excited to take it out for the first time tomorrow!

PS. sick paint job on the board above. looks a lot more intricate than mine. Hope it lasts longer. Im sure you used better paint.


----------



## nguyendinhvan

what type of paint did you use and how many times did you clear coat it? i painted my board a while back and haven't gotten to take it out yet. that'd suck if it started peeling haha oh well


----------



## Guest

nguyendinhvan said:


> what type of paint did you use and how many times did you clear coat it? i painted my board a while back and haven't gotten to take it out yet. that'd suck if it started peeling haha oh well


I just used regular cheap acrylic spray paint. The primer and clear coat were rustoleum. lol. I have prob 5-8 coats of clear and about that much of the color.


----------



## happydude

08/09 atomic rapture 153. just got it today from evogear.com, $229 minus 20% with the sale that was on. it looks pretty good, seems to have a nice even flex but we will see once i get to try it on snow! bindings are older burton missions, but that might change soon.


----------



## Guest

My friend has that burton on the right in like a 160 i think. Its huge.


----------



## Guest

08-09 K2 WWW
09 Ride Beta Movements bindings
09 Forum Kicker SLR


----------



## Slinky

09 Burton Custom 157w
09 Burton Cartel EST GMP
09 Burton Ruler GMP

woods/early season
01 Rossignal Vintage (my relic of a board)
09 Ride RX's


----------



## Hurl3y182

CaRMaNiA666 said:


> [/IMG]


those are the Ride Alpha bindings?
how do you feel about he reduced ankle strap? does it make a big difference in weight and comfort?


----------



## Alcyo

Ride Rapture 08
Ride Decade 08
Bataleon Evil Twin 08
Burton Triad 08


----------



## crispynz1

Alcyo said:


> Ride Rapture 08
> Ride Decade 08
> Bataleon Evil Twin 08
> Burton Triad 08


Damn, I really want one of those Evil Twin's!


----------



## CaRMaNiA666

Hurl3y182 said:


> those are the Ride Alpha bindings?
> how do you feel about he reduced ankle strap? does it make a big difference in weight and comfort?


yea there the alphas. i like them alot there not that much lighter but the thin ankle strap is comfortable. pry would have got something cheaper but i had a proform.


----------



## Guest

Hurl3y182 said:


> those are the Ride Alpha bindings?
> how do you feel about he reduced ankle strap? does it make a big difference in weight and comfort?




libtech banana stomp pad?


----------



## roremc

My old rockboard a 2004 I think Ride Timeless 159 with 08/09 buton missions. 
K2 factor boots.
and my new 09/10 Never Summer Titan which will get its first run at Lake Louise on Sunday!


----------



## roremc

On a side note how do i post pics that will show up?


----------



## CaRMaNiA666

miatale said:


> libtech banana stomp pad?


guy at the shop thru it in for free


----------



## mOnky

roremc said:


> On a side note how do i post pics that will show up?


upload photo to a free site like photobucket or flickr
click lil picture in advanced post that says insert image
copy & paste URL
VOILA


----------



## Guest

Ill play....Green looks to be the new hot setup.

2010 GNU Riders Choice (162w)
2009 Burton Cartels
2008 DC Judge Dual BOA


----------



## Guest

CAPiTA Space Metal Fantasy (143)
ft 2010 Union Cadets



















Awwww yeeeeeeeaa


----------



## Penguin

JrOd said:


> Shitty Pic but here is my capita. Just came in today.


Lemme know how you like it, I might pick one up.


----------



## Guest

white 2010 NS Evo yupson
black 2004 GNU Rider's Choice
black 2004 Burton Cartel
black 2004 Northwave Five


----------



## Guest




----------



## sse9011

frosty1976 said:


> Ill play....Green looks to be the new hot setup.
> 
> 2010 GNU Riders Choice (162w)
> 2009 Burton Cartels
> 2008 DC Judge Dual BOA


Ahh i thought dat board looked like crap now i see it by your pic(bigger) way better i might pick it up.


----------



## Guest

sse9011 said:


> Ahh i thought dat board looked like crap now i see it by your pic(bigger) way better i might pick it up.


Yeah I like the green wide version better. And the green base was hard to find had to custom order it. But the picture doe not do the justice looks better in person in the snow.Pops out!


----------



## jyjuke

frosty1976 said:


> Ill play....Green looks to be the new hot setup.
> 
> 2010 GNU Riders Choice (162w)
> 2009 Burton Cartels
> 2008 DC Judge Dual BOA


Have you used your DC Judges yet? Let me know what you think of them! Tried them on at a local shop and they fit perfectly. Just don't know how reliable the Boa system can be.


----------



## john doe

My friends 
2010 Forum Youngblood 159W
Forum Repeblic bindings

My main board.
Lib Tech TRS MTX 154
Ride Contraband bindings

screwing around board
old Liquid 155
got it for $40 of craigslist. The bindings it came with are currently on a trampoline board.


----------



## Guest

jyjuke said:


> Have you used your DC Judges yet? Let me know what you think of them! Tried them on at a local shop and they fit perfectly. Just don't know how reliable the Boa system can be.


Well I would make sure they have the dual BOA system. The Second BOA around the ankle makes it fit nice and snug. As far as reliable I have used them for 2 seasons and love them


----------



## Guest

2009 Burton Dominant 154 Burton Mission bindings call me a poser idc!:cheeky4: lol


----------



## jyjuke

frosty1976 said:


> Well I would make sure they have the dual BOA system. The Second BOA around the ankle makes it fit nice and snug. As far as reliable I have used them for 2 seasons and love them


Yup, I would never get the single boa. Tried on your boot but this years version, it was extremely tempting to whip out my credit card and buy them.


----------



## hanzosteel

MiniMedal29 said:


> 2009 Burton Dominant 154 Burton Mission bindings call me a poser idc!:cheeky4: lol


dude, look at your base - i can tell ur no poser - looks like u rode and bonked some serious crud. or does it come looking like that new?


----------



## Guest

it comes new like that lol i havnt rode many rails with that but im workin on gettin beter at freestyle

I just said the poser thing because people seem to stray away from Burton because...idk its to "popular" or it has saturated the market a bit to much and here i am with both Burton board and bindings lol

(although the boots are Rome and the Jacket is bonfire ^_^)


----------



## paygrey

Sierrascope 156 with '08 Union Force


----------



## Guest

paygrey said:


> Sierrascope 156 with '08 Union Force



SUPER SEXY!!!!!


----------



## iKimshi

paygrey said:


> Sierrascope 156 with '08 Union Force


Nice setup.


----------



## avenged1985

'10 rome artifact 1985
'09 burton cartels


----------



## Guest

avenged1985 said:


> '10 rome artifact 1985
> '09 burton cartels


sick board. digg the graphics


----------



## Nivek

New set-up. CAPiTA Indoor FK 154 and Union Force SL. Havent ridden it yet... Tuesday


----------



## DiscoStu

'10 Salomon Grip, '09 K2 Formulas, old school Burton Freestyle boots

Took it out for the first time today... wicked


----------



## ATOTony76

08/09 Lib Tech Skate Banana with Union Danny Kass Pro Model Bindings


----------



## Guest

Theres a lot of NS love haha... I'll try and get pics up in a few days
NS Revolver-R WIDE white
FLUX Titans RED
Vans Mantra WHITE


----------



## tlatmdeh

Nivek said:


> New set-up. CAPiTA Indoor FK 154 and Union Force SL. Havent ridden it yet... Tuesday


Tell me about Force SL might get it:laugh:


----------



## ATOTony76

w3iiipu said:


> 08/09 Custom 154 + Union Forces in RED!!!
> Just scrapped off the wax and remounted the forces...Im rdy for thx giving in vail!


gizzed in my pants when i saw those unions in red. Damn SEXY!


----------



## Guest

[updated later in thread]

alasdair


----------



## Guest

Capita horrorscope 156
burton mission bindings


----------



## Milo303

^^^
Really wish my 2010 Horrorscope had those graphics...


----------



## Miles_K

'07 Rossi Scope with Ride SPis


----------



## Guest

2010 Capita Horrorscope FK 151 with 2010 Green Union Forces


----------



## iKimshi

^ Sick setup.


----------



## Guest

Still working on it but 2010 Lib Tech T.Rice 161.5 + Black Rome Targas+ Vans Cirro boots


----------



## Slinky

just added a rossignol scope 159 to my stable....it was cheap!


----------



## maf05r6

Here is my collection. I picked up the T6 and the Scaremaster at the end of last year. I have a pair of Union force SL binding on the way to go on one of these.


----------



## Guest

Penguin said:


> Lemme know how you like it, I might pick one up.


about my 08 stairmaster. i havent ridden it on real pow yet but i took out on some snowflex. i loved it so far. hit a few boxes and kickers with it and it seems like a good board. i dont think u can go wrong with capita. get one.


----------



## Nivek

The Scaremaster has been one of my favorite boards so far. Never felt so solid bombing on a 148.


----------



## Nivek

maf05r6 said:


> Here is my collection. I picked up the T6 and the Scaremaster at the end of last year. I have a pair of Union force SL binding on the way to go on one of these.


I see the MC's in the photo, are those the bindings your looking to place? If so, put them on the T6. If you are waiting on SL's and they aren't in the photo, put those on the Scare.


----------



## Guest

iKimshi said:


> ^ Sick setup.


thanks dude.


----------



## maf05r6

Nivek said:


> I see the MC's in the photo, are those the bindings your looking to place? If so, put them on the T6. If you are waiting on SL's and they aren't in the photo, put those on the Scare.


Thanks, That was my thought. I got the scare a bit shorter to maybe ride a little park with it but we'll see if that happens.

I just checked my tracking number on the SLs. They will be here next week.


----------



## Slinky

Miles_K said:


> '07 Rossi Scope with Ride SPis


cant wait for my scope to come in!


----------



## Penguin

Same as last year, except new boots.










Rome Agent 156
Rome 390
Salomon Dialogue Slct


----------



## Xander

my new set up. only problem is its sitting at my friends house on the other side of the world. less than 4 weeks till i can ride it now. cant wait!


----------



## Guest

Xander said:


> my new set up. only problem is its sitting at my friends house on the other side of the world. less than 4 weeks till i can ride it now. cant wait!


damn that means you cant even stare at it.. thats almost have the fun til snow hits


----------



## RaID

Penguin said:


> Same as last year, except new boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rome Agent 156
> Rome 390
> Salomon Dialogue Slct


love the colour scheme nice ride


----------



## sumo28

Penguin said:


> Same as last year, except new boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rome Agent 156
> Rome 390
> Salomon Dialogue Slct


I have those same dialogues - the blue is fresh! Going to buy them again as my next boots. 
LoL I have those same bindings too, same year/color.


----------



## Guest

Just got my gear in a few days ago

'10 Ride Antic 157cm
'09 Ride RX
'10 Sims rally boots


----------



## eastCOASTkills

Xander said:


> my new set up. only problem is its sitting at my friends house on the other side of the world. less than 4 weeks till i can ride it now. cant wait!


That setup is pure beauty. Wow.


----------



## Kingscare

Here is my contribution to the thread with yet another "cool dude" set up for this year:

156 Revolver-R
Union force

159w Custom X
Burton Triad "lounge"

Not pictured : Burton Sabbath boots


----------



## bakesale

Penguin said:


> Same as last year, except new boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rome Agent 156
> Rome 390
> Salomon Dialogue Slct


LOL @ PedoBear


----------



## Xander

> damn that means you cant even stare at it.. thats almost have the fun til snow hits


ha. yeah i know it sure does suck. but im sure the wait will be worth while once im over there.



> That setup is pure beauty. Wow.


cheers man.


----------



## Penguin

bakesale said:


> LOL @ PedoBear


hehehehe uh oh, brb fbi.


----------



## FreshTraxx

my 09 setup









Burton Se7en 159 ( dubbed 'The Plank' )
Ride CAD's
ThirtyTwo Prions in arctic camo.

picks to come of my 2010 setup

Skate Banana BTX 156 Fluro Pink/Green
undesided on bindings


----------



## ATOTony76

FreshTraxx said:


> my 09 setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burton Se7en 159 ( dubbed 'The Plank' )
> Ride CAD's
> ThirtyTwo Prions in arctic camo.
> 
> picks to come of my 2010 setup
> 
> Skate Banana BTX 156 Fluro Pink/Green
> undesided on bindings


what color is your Naner?


----------



## Slinky

ATOTony76 said:


> what color is your Naner?


umm i think he said it "Fluro Pink/Green"


----------



## Guest

2009 GNU Rider's Choice BTX 162W
2010 Union Force
2010 Salomon Faction

Used the board last season a bit and I love it.


----------



## Zany

Chiffonade said:


> 2009 GNU Rider's Choice BTX 162W
> 2010 Union Force
> 2010 Salomon Faction
> 
> Used the board last season a bit and I love it.


u just put bindings for photo or they are rly mounted wrong?


----------



## Kingscare

I've seen pros mount their bindings with the straps in...I always wondered what it was all about. Is it serious?


----------



## tekniq33

but you can see that the footbeds are angled like a shoe for the specific left and right.


----------



## c_mack9

maybe hes got 2 left feet?


----------



## tekniq33

Based on his location and his screen name everything could be explained by him going to Chaminade. Two left feet would be the least of his problems


----------



## Guest

Ah shit. I was excited and in a rush to get to work.


----------



## c_mack9

i know its a newbstick and its nothing special but im proud anyways and i just got my new bindings so i wanted to post pics

forum recon 156
ride spi
32 boots


----------



## Kingscare

clean stick


----------



## c_mack9

thanks i only got to use it once last year on some recon bindings and rental boots. i have upgraded since and i cant wait to get it on some snow! my first trip to colorado is coming up the first week of jan!


----------



## alex is w0rd

sierrascope, ultrafear, union superpro, 32 lashed.

the sierrascope is for sale. pm me


----------



## Guest

The new set up: Burton Vapor w/Flow Team Bindings. 









The setups:
1.The Vapor w/flow teams. 
2.Burton Air w/NXT-FRX. 
3.(Not Shown) 09 Custom X w/Cartel EST's)


----------



## Guest

what year is the burton air? i loved that board.. too bad it cracked


----------



## Guest

i already posted this, my nidecker platinum 158 with nidecker pro800 bindings:










i also have a rossignol jonas emery 161 with nidecker carbon 900 bindings and on the right there is the burton t6 159 i just picked up a couple of days ago:










alasdair


----------



## Guest

xtreme23 said:


> what year is the burton air? i loved that board.. too bad it cracked


It's the 2005. Been riding it forever and love it. Decided it was time to try something a little different though. Had it set up with Flow Amp 9's. Just picked up both sets of bindings shown in the picture. Think going from the air with amps to the vapor with teams should be a pretty drastic change


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

alex is w0rd said:


> sierrascope, ultrafear, union superpro, 32 lashed.
> 
> the sierrascope is for sale. pm me


how is that ultrafear treating you?


----------



## Jay29

Jay29 said:


> Girlfriends Burton Feel Good with K2 Tryst bindings
> Burton Jeremy Jones with Cartel EST Bindings
> Never Summer System with Burton Freestyle bindings that I'm looking to upgrade


New board just showed up last night!!! EVO-R


----------



## alex is w0rd

RallyBowls said:


> how is that ultrafear treating you?


havent been on it yet but i mounted it today and im super stoked. its a complete noodle, just the way i like it 
with those bindings, so illlll


----------



## MunkySpunk

Jay29 said:


> New board just showed up last night!!!


System to Evo is a hell of a step up. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ATOTony76

not one to talk, but hell, if you don't own a lib tech or a Neversummer your an out cast on this forum.


----------



## Jay29

MunkySpunk said:


> System to Evo is a hell of a step up. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


I hope so!! Just ordered some Green Union Force bindings.



ATOTony76 said:


> not one to talk, but hell, if you don't own a lib tech or a Neversummer your an out cast on this forum.


No shit!!:laugh:


----------



## Kingscare

circle jerk!


----------



## Guest

Jay29 said:


> I hope so!! Just ordered some Green Union Force bindings.
> 
> 
> 
> No shit!!:laugh:


Did you pick that up form the shop from Denver on black Friday? My board came last night


----------



## Failed_God

nothing fancy but a 10 year old silence se 162 with brand new 09 burton motos in white black and green with new white K2 indy bindings. might be picking up a used nitro board in a week.


----------



## bubbachubba340

zk0ot said:


> i understand its not a park binding... my first choice were the autos (not the evers) but i had to wait till january. (cant wait that long) so they upgraded me for free (thank you employee forms) ill manage with the stiffer bindings.
> 
> yes i know kooley. hes a Pro golfer (why?)


 I really hope that was sarcasm, but if it wasn't I'll tell you. He rides big street handrails allllll day. Therefore the board will be a soft one and matching it with stiff bindings will give it a strange overpowering feel, but to each his own.


----------



## Guest

07 ROME Flag(W) 160
Burton Ruler Boots
Burton Mission Bindings

Just Ordered:
2010 Rome Targa's (RUST)


----------



## Glade Ripper

Figured I would toss up some of what I currently have. Can't demo NS for awhile so I bought both to test out for a day or two and see what one I like more. Thinking I might sell both and get a 155 sl and then a premier f1. Anyways here is what I currently have...




























152 K2 www rocker with altered color, 155 Evo-R, K2 Zero 156, 158 SL-R, Craptastic Palmer Pulse for smashing into things


----------



## iKimshi

^ Sickkk, nice boards.


----------



## zk0ot

bubbachubba340 said:


> I really hope that was sarcasm, but if it wasn't I'll tell you. He rides big street handrails allllll day. Therefore the board will be a soft one and matching it with stiff bindings will give it a strange overpowering feel, but to each his own.


hahahaaa so they dont make signature SNOWBOARDS for golfers? hahaha thanks for the lesson.


----------



## Guest

Forum Hundreds LTD/ Raiden Blackhawks, Arbor Coda/ Union Force DLX Viper


----------



## Jay29

Nevergymless said:


> Did you pick that up form the shop from Denver on black Friday? My board came last night


Yes! You can't beat $360 shipped.


----------



## c_mack9

Mangosac said:


> Forum Hundreds LTD/ Raiden Blackhawks, Arbor Coda/ Union Force DLX Viper


that arbor is probably the sickest thing ive ever seen. my buddy just ordered their rogue status one.


----------



## Guest

I love that arbor coda graphic more than any other board I have ever seen. I couldn't afford it last year unfortunately. If anyone knows where I can find one please please please PM me and tell me where!!!


----------



## iKimshi

These Arbor boards look so amazing. Maybe next season I'll look at picking one up.


----------



## SPAZ

ok, i just got back form the store!
hardgoods
board: 09 rome crail 153
bindings: 09 burton customs
boots: hanukkah is one week away! :laugh:

softgoods
coat: burton shawn white collection jacket
pants: the north face monte carlo pants
goggles: smith airflow goggles
and balaclava, beanie, free-country undercoat, underarmour sweatpants, etc.
















note the tags still on the clothes (marshalls is awesome!)
and yeah, i'm one of those people who uses their snowboard as a billboard (it's a freaking toolboard :laugh


----------



## Leo

My setup is almost completely Shaun White shit. I don't care what anyone says, I love my gear because the shit rocks.









My new Flow NXT FSE. Just got done mounting them. Can't wait to ride it. By they way, the new strap system is 100x faster to set up. Took me a whole minute for both!









Freshly waxed board. Mmmm... butter...


----------



## SPAZ

i only got it because it was this or a camo launch jacket :laugh:
im stoked to wear it though :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo

I would normally be plastering some bumper stickers on my board, but this particular graphics is just too sick to cover up. Was thinking of filling the black spaces on the tail and tip, but decided against it xD


----------



## SPAZ

good choice! :laugh:


----------



## oxi

right to left:
my atomic hatchet
bluetroll's premier f1r
and a bonus t rice!!


----------



## bluetroll

my toys for this season
Never Summer Premier F1R w/ Rome Targa
Capita Outdoor Living w/ T9 MFM
Nitro Eero Ettala w/ Rome 390

oxi's toys
Atomic Hatchet w/ Ride SPi


----------



## Guest

09 Ride DH2
10 Burton Cartels
09 Rome Libertines

10 Airblaster Night Rider Jacket
10 Missile Grey Electric EG2
09 Faded Jacquard Field Pant

NXTZ Bandanna


----------



## Slinky

update of my gear...just added an 09 rossignol scope


----------



## Miles_K

^^^ Love the new scope graphics


----------



## iKimshi

Miles_K said:


> ^^^ Love the new scope graphics


I thought that was the old graphics because I had this board 1-2 years ago.


----------



## tekniq33

Everything came in the mail today and the setup is ready for photos. Looking at a Nitro Shogun 163 from a while back with Ride NRC's from last year and a (new to me) NS Evo-R 158 with 2010 Union Forces. Can't wait to get these on the snow this weekend.


----------



## Slinky

iKimshi said:


> I thought that was the old graphics because I had this board 1-2 years ago.


yeah, its an 08/09


----------



## Guest

2008 burton custom andy warhol
2008 burton cartels 









can't wait!


----------



## Nivek

^^ I would buy a Burton to get a Warhol. Then I would put in on my wall.


----------



## Guest

Leo said:


> My setup is almost completely Shaun White shit. I don't care what anyone says, I love my gear because the shit rocks.


Had those boots, pretty comfy but after 1 season they packed out more than Pamela Anderson's cooch.


----------



## Guest

09 LibTech Skate Banana
10 Union Forces
10 K2 Maysis


















This weekend will be the first time I go this season. So stoked


----------



## Guest

LeggoMyEggow said:


> 09 LibTech Skate Banana
> 10 Union Forces
> 10 K2 Maysis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This weekend will be the first time I go this season. So stoked


Do you go to perfect north slopes cuz that is the same setup i saw today


----------



## Guest

capitakid15 said:


> Do you go to perfect north slopes cuz that is the same setup i saw today


No I've never been there. That funny though. Same boots too?


----------



## Guest

Just ordered my new setup today. 2010 stepchild latchkey ripper- 153, with 09 Ride RX bindings. Should have it by the end of next week when it will be posted. Can't wait!!


----------



## krazykozmetics

09 K2 Podium
09 K2 Formula Bindings 
Salomon 10th Anniversary Boots


----------



## zk0ot

love how you can see the carbon stringers in there.


----------



## krazykozmetics

Yeah I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Guest

LeggoMyEggow said:


> No I've never been there. That funny though. Same boots too?


haha dont remember, but my mountains only been open two days and ive seen about 30 skate bananas


----------



## c1rca491

when i get done stickering my un..inc


----------



## ATOTony76

capitakid15 said:


> haha dont remember, but my mountains only been open two days and ive seen about 30 skate bananas


thats because they are the shit.


----------



## Bizzybox

All this stuff is from last year.

Bataleon Fun.Kink
Rome 390's
DC Phase Boots
VonZipper Feenoms


----------



## DiscoStu

Salomon Grip
'09 K2 Formulas

Pretty much only person not riding Lib Tech on the mountain


----------



## Guest

09 Burton Custom ICS
09 Burton Un..Inc EST
10 32 Lashed


----------



## blasphemy

nitro team art attack 09 162
union data bindings 09
salomon symbio boots


----------



## FLuiD

Here is what I have been rocking for the past 5 days up... 09/10 Capita Indoor Survival FK (156) with 08/09 Rome 390's in Neon. So far I like it. It's a good deck for the $$. Check out the shot of the toe side of the tail from tree/sign bonking. Sure tears it up fast but it's soo much fun! Enjoy.


----------



## $ickZ06

FLuiD said:


> Here is what I have been rocking for the past 5 days up... 09/10 Capita Indoor Survival FK (156) with 08/09 Rome 390's in Neon. So far I like it. It's a good deck for the $$. Check out the shot of the toe side of the tail from tree/sign bonking. Sure tears it up fast but it's soo much fun! Enjoy.




Your setup looks awesome!!


----------



## hanzosteel

FLuiD said:


> Here is what I have been rocking for the past 5 days up... 09/10 Capita Indoor Survival FK (156) with 08/09 Rome 390's in Neon. So far I like it. It's a good deck for the $$. Check out the shot of the toe side of the tail from tree/sign bonking. Sure tears it up fast but it's soo much fun! Enjoy.


ugliest set-up ever. absolutely sick. seriously, i mean it, it looks like someone barfed up a kid's birthday cake. i fucking love it.


----------



## Zany

FLuiD said:


> Here is what I have been rocking for the past 5 days up... 09/10 Capita Indoor Survival FK (156) with 08/09 Rome 390's in Neon. So far I like it. It's a good deck for the $$. Check out the shot of the toe side of the tail from tree/sign bonking. Sure tears it up fast but it's soo much fun! Enjoy.


sick man , sick. It looks sick and im sure it rides awesome too. If i didn't picked evo-r with forces ill be on this setup for sure.


----------



## rgrwilco

absolutely the sickest setup ive ever ridden.


----------



## paygrey

rgrwilco said:


> absolutely the sickest setup ive ever ridden.


I definitely agree:

(mine again)


----------



## powispow

FLuiD said:


> Here is what I have been rocking for the past 5 days up... 09/10 Capita Indoor Survival FK (156) with 08/09 Rome 390's in Neon. So far I like it. It's a good deck for the $$. Check out the shot of the toe side of the tail from tree/sign bonking. Sure tears it up fast but it's soo much fun! Enjoy.


sick. bo you no where I can get the rome 390 in that Neon i have a rome artifact 1985.


----------



## Guest

Late addition to the collection: 09/10 Skate Banana w/ 09/10 Bent Metal Restraints in black

Sorry for the crappy image quality, only had my iPhone handy...


----------



## $ickZ06

2010 Never Summer Revolver-R 161cm with 2010 Flow NXT FSE Bindings


----------



## Guest

newer pic of my machete.


----------



## addon

my 
rossi angus
drake fifty's
northwave legend's


----------



## Leo

Trace63 said:


> Had those boots, pretty comfy but after 1 season they packed out more than Pamela Anderson's cooch.


I'm on my 2nd season (I rode them over 30 times the first season) in these boots. Still better than ever. Same boot different feet = different performance. :dunno:

I want a DC or Vans boot next. Want to try the BOA focus.


----------



## rollingminority

new for 09/10 season
09 Burton Fix
10 Burton Customs















I need some stickers! haha.


----------



## Glade Ripper

Leo said:


> I'm on my 2nd season (I rode them over 30 times the first season) in these boots. Still better than ever. Same boot different feet = different performance. :dunno:
> 
> I want a DC or Vans boot next. Want to try the BOA focus.


I have the Vans Aura and love them. I recommend seeing how they work on your feet when you decide to check out some focus boa boots


----------



## Tmo

New setup 

Never summer SL-R
Rome 390's
Salomon F22


----------



## bravo_castle

Left to right.
09/10 NS SL-R 151
08/09 NS SL-R 161
09/10 NS F1-R 165
NS custom factor split summit-R 164

Also 2 sets of Rome Targa bindings.

  

I'm rocking a pair of new 09/10 Salomon Malamutes, & I'll also get a pair of Spark R&D Fuse bindings (for my split) when they make some more.

ETA: I'll make an official post in the BC section dedicated to my new split, when I get back home later tonight.


----------



## Guest

bravo_castle said:


> I'm rocking a pair of new 09/10 Salomon Malamutes, & I'll also get a pair of Spark R&D Fuse bindings (for my split) when they make some more.
> 
> ETA: I'll make an official post in the BC section dedicated to my new split, when I get back home later tonight.


stepping into a 09/10 malamute it felt like the inside was made of puppies. it was so comfortable.


----------



## Critical_gp

I love the Noble Gentleman Jacket. Its my fav jacket...



Trace63 said:


> Had those boots, pretty comfy but after 1 season they packed out more than Pamela Anderson's cooch.


----------



## drdanger21

09 Forum Raider 163
Union Cadet DLX 
32 STW Boa


----------



## boarderaholic

Oh yeah, that's right, I went there!


----------



## SnoRidr

$ickZ06 said:


> 2010 Never Summer Revolver-R 161cm with 2010 Flow NXT FSE Bindings


Absolutely sick. That setup looks to good to ride!


----------



## jeri534

pow setup


----------



## Zany

jeri534 said:


> pow setup


sick pow setup. looking forward to see review of capita's pow board.


----------



## Tmo

Sl-r
390's
f22's


----------



## jimster716

Tmo said:


> Sl-r
> 390's
> f22's


You already posted this on 12/20. Look above. Brain fart? LOL


----------



## Guest

The New:
SL-R 161
Flux Feedbacks

The Old:
Rossi Paint 160
Salomon SP3


----------



## zk0ot

the end result of my sticker job.. kind like it thought id post it again but finished. 
09/10 nitro swindle kooley pro
" auto evers
" k2 darko condas (not shown)


----------



## lopro

DiscoStu said:


> Salomon Grip
> '09 K2 Formulas
> 
> Pretty much only person not riding Lib Tech on the mountain



Take the Grip out yet? I almost picked one up. Please tell me you hate it haha.


----------



## c_mack9

new stuff waiting to be ridden, 2010 sierrascope 156/ 09 ride beta MVMNT


----------



## Guest

c_mack9 said:


> new stuff waiting to be ridden, 2010 sierrascope 156/ 09 ride beta MVMNT


Dope setup. I have the same thing except 2010 ex's. Ill put pics up soon


----------



## SPAZ

chris2 said:


> The New:
> SL-R 161
> Flux Feedbacks
> 
> The Old:
> Rossi Paint 160
> Salomon SP3


how do you get those apple stickers to stay on? they always fall off on me...


----------



## Guest

DC XFB 155 with Rome SDS bindings


----------



## Birk

well, last night took it's tall on my card, but heres whats coming:
NS Evo-r white 151
Rome 390 black
GoPro HD Hero helmet camera
Dragon DXS (tinyface going on over here).

Can't wait to shred it


----------



## little devil

..... May wannt switch the sl-r's stance a bit..:dunno:


----------



## lopro




----------



## Leo

Critical_gp said:


> I love the Noble Gentleman Jacket. Its my fav jacket...


I recently started to use mine. I have the bright white plaid and it is sick with black pants. That jacket is so disgustingly nice. Only problem I have with it is that I have to undo the last button on the bottom and unzip the bottom zipper a little bit. Otherwise, it comes open on its own when I sit on the lift or bend down too far while shreddin'. Doesn't affect me one bit though


----------



## snedvesky




----------



## Triple8Sol

snedvesky said:


> GIGANTIC 3000x4000 pic


I'm guessing you're new to the Internet. Resize your pic...it's ridiculous.


----------



## Guest

thanks for the HUGE picture lol.....heres my set up i got the other day...
159 K2 Anagram
K2 Raider boa coiler boots
K2 Indy Bindings


----------



## Triple8Sol

Bizzybox said:


>


I have the same 390's but in the white version. Wanna trade? j/k...but those teal ones are dope though.


----------



## Triple8Sol

bravo_castle said:


>


You NS whore! :thumbsup:


----------



## Triple8Sol

Look what I just added to my quiver, and with the glowing green bases too. 
Been wanting a NS since a couple seasons ago, so I'm excited to finally tryout RC tech and see how it stacks up to TBT & BTX. I can say right off the bat that the Evo is a bit stiffer by hand than I expected, and the rocker between the feet is VERY noticeable on this board, even more so than BTX on the Lib TRS & SB.

2010 Never Summer SL-R 158
2010 Never Summer Evo-R 155

Had to sell my Bataleon ET & Undisputed to make room for them though


----------



## crispynz1

Triple8Sol said:


> Look what I just added to my quiver, and with the glowing green bases too.
> Been wanting a NS since a couple seasons ago, so I'm excited to finally tryout RC tech and see how it stacks up to TBT & BTX. I can say right off the bat that the Evo is a bit stiffer by hand than I expected, and the rocker between the feet is VERY noticeable on this board, even more so than BTX on the Lib TRS & SB.
> 
> 2010 Never Summer SL-R 158
> 2010 Never Summer Evo-R 155
> 
> Had to sell my Bataleon ET & Undisputed to make room for them though


Well, if you decide to shift that Evo, please let me know. I wanted to get one of those the other week that were going cheap - but no International shipping :thumbsdown:


----------



## Bizzybox

Triple8Sol said:


> I have the same 390's but in the white version. Wanna trade? j/k...but those teal ones are dope though.


Haha word! Thanks Trip, but I think I'm gonna have to keep them  Great bindings none the less though!

I am jealous of your epic NS gear!


----------



## nguyendinhvan

damn the purple on the evo-r looks sooooooo good. i hate you


----------



## Glade Ripper

Triple8Sol said:


> Look what I just added to my quiver, and with the glowing green bases too.


You're welcome


----------



## Guest

i'm still riding my 2007 lib tech diy
2006 burton missions
07 burton motos

this stuff is pretty old but it still rides hard


----------



## Triple8Sol

cubllsu8338 said:


> You're welcome


No, you're welcome  Thanks buddy! Got them both waxed today...can't wait to try them out this weekend and upcoming week. Gotta decide which stick to take to CO, most likely either the SL-R or Omni.


----------



## nx_911_turbo

Been riding this for a week now, and definitely loving it! Works amazingly well in shitty conditions, too.

Ride Concept TMS 164
Ride NrC's
Ride FUL boots




























Looking for something smaller now to start getting into the park. Rode a Jibpan 159 on Friday and definitely found it could be fun for messing around on when I take my brothers up.


----------



## romaniaK

^^ that is the sickest looking set-up I have seen! IMO ... just looks sick as fuck 









^google pic but has both sides on so I dont have to take pics










idk what boots yet. need to go try some on, i want black ones for sure but not picky about the brand, just need to be really comfy.

matched up with red pants and black jacket. that's probably why I love your set-up. neon yellow/green+red = sex


----------



## seant46

Here are my 2 set-ups
















The black marks are from a black tube i like to jib.








This one is in rough shape....


----------



## Triple8Sol

dingguhlbary said:


> i'm still riding my 2007 lib tech diy
> 2006 burton missions
> 07 burton motos
> 
> this stuff is pretty old but it still rides hard


Stuff from 2-3yrs ago is "pretty old?" 



romaniaK said:


> idk what boots yet. need to go try some on, i want black ones for sure but not picky about the brand, just need to be really comfy.


Wish more people would go about it the same way.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Irish2685




----------



## Guest

WeRunDp said:


>


<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3<3


----------



## nx_911_turbo

Triple8Sol said:


> Look what I just added to my quiver, and with the glowing green bases too.
> Been wanting a NS since a couple seasons ago, so I'm excited to finally tryout RC tech and see how it stacks up to TBT & BTX. I can say right off the bat that the Evo is a bit stiffer by hand than I expected, and the rocker between the feet is VERY noticeable on this board, even more so than BTX on the Lib TRS & SB.
> 
> 2010 Never Summer SL-R 158
> 2010 Never Summer Evo-R 155
> 
> Had to sell my Bataleon ET & Undisputed to make room for them though


SL-R is what I was planning to buy at the beginning of the season (provided I could get into a small enough boot, otherwise the Legacy-R), and the Evo-R is something I'm considering getting now for a softer board to mess around with. How are you liking them? They're both wicked looking boards.



Triple8Sol said:


> No, you're welcome  Thanks buddy! Got them both waxed today...can't wait to try them out this weekend and upcoming week. Gotta decide which stick to take to CO, most likely either the SL-R or Omni.


Easy choice would seem to be take both?



romaniaK said:


> ^^ that is the sickest looking set-up I have seen! IMO ... just looks sick as fuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^google pic but has both sides on so I dont have to take pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idk what boots yet. need to go try some on, i want black ones for sure but not picky about the brand, just need to be really comfy.
> 
> matched up with red pants and black jacket. that's probably why I love your set-up. neon yellow/green+red = sex


Thanks, you've got some cool looking stuff, too. But yeah, I was kind of worried about the colour of the TMS being a little too pink from the site pictures, but the candy red it turns out to be with the Membrane topsheet is WICKED! Especially with the boots/bindings to go contrast with.


----------



## maf05r6

Last year I picked up a Burton T6 for $299. and this year got a pair of last years Salomon Malamutes for $180.


----------



## Birk

'10 EVO-r with rome 390's
taken with the HD hero, that I also got today 








the hd hero. kewl


----------



## oldlady

i bought the board on a whim from brociety..


----------



## snajper69

159W Burton Canyon (no idea what year it is)
Burton Custom Bindings
K2 Rider Boots


----------



## Grasschopper

Pretty sure I am riding the old board here...LOL...that's what happens when you take like 15 years off. On the left is my '93/'94 Lib Tech Matt Cummings 5' 2 1/2" (yes that is how it is sized) with K2 freestyle bindings. The was the first MC to use the kink nose/tail profile and one of the first snowboards to use a cap construction. On the right is my son's Burton Chopper 130 with Custom Smalls bindings...he has been out 2x and loves it...headed out again in a couple of days if he is feeling well (has been sick last couple of days).

Enjoy the retro love:


----------



## nguyendinhvan

oldlady said:


> i bought the board on a whim from brociety..


what bindings are those, i like the color


----------



## oldlady

nguyendinhvan said:


> what bindings are those, i like the color


thanks! they're cartel purps


----------



## stani

Well here's mine and its another never summer

Option Franchise 2008 - 161 
NEVER SUMMER SL-R 2010 - 158

Havn't ridden the sl-r yet just came this morning!

Rome Targa 2009
Union Force 2008

32 Lashed 2010


----------



## nguyendinhvan

how do you like the lashed boots? i'm thinking about buying them but the site only has them in size 9 and i wear a size 8-8.5 shoe.


----------



## stani

nguyendinhvan said:


> how do you like the lashed boots? i'm thinking about buying them but the site only has them in size 9 and i wear a size 8-8.5 shoe.


to be honest i havnt even worn them yet except in the shop!

with the 32 boots the whole liner is heat mouldable so i'd go to a shop and get them fitted properly the liners will go up or down a half size i think on heat moulding but you probably wont be an 8-8.5 more likely to be smaller than your normal shoe size

hope this helps!


----------



## Guest

Hi, new here but may aswell post here first 

Burton Mayhem 09/10
Cartels 09/10
First board! And don't mind the BSFE thingy, it's the symbol of Belgian instructors.


----------



## nguyendinhvan

stani said:


> to be honest i havnt even worn them yet except in the shop!
> 
> with the 32 boots the whole liner is heat mouldable so i'd go to a shop and get them fitted properly the liners will go up or down a half size i think on heat moulding but you probably wont be an 8-8.5 more likely to be smaller than your normal shoe size
> 
> hope this helps!


wish there was a way i could try them lol. i live in louisiana no snowboard shops


----------



## yusoweird

nguyendinhvan said:


> wish there was a way i could try them lol. i live in louisiana no snowboard shops


Try http://www.sierrasnowboard.com/assets/download/Us_mens_size.pdf . I used that to determind my size and it worked out pretty well. Or just drive to Houston!


----------



## nguyendinhvan

that's pretty cool. i just tried it an looks like i'm a 7-7.5. thanks for the link :]


----------



## Guest

she goes any where and does it all
08/09 rome anthem
09/10 targas 
:dunno: just dig rome, and they've always been good to me lol

i think 06/07 lashed, the blood diamond ones, ha gettin pretty beat now.. think its time to replace


----------



## Guest

SnowboardSpaz said:


> how do you get those apple stickers to stay on? they always fall off on me...


I just put it on this year and have only had it out a couple of times. I didn't do anything special..... just made sure the board was warm and dry.


----------



## dickisnc

hey man- wondering what you think of the NRc bindings- was thinking of getting a pair to throw on my banana magic....



nx_911_turbo said:


> Been riding this for a week now, and definitely loving it! Works amazingly well in shitty conditions, too.
> 
> Ride Concept TMS 164
> Ride NrC's
> Ride FUL boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for something smaller now to start getting into the park. Rode a Jibpan 159 on Friday and definitely found it could be fun for messing around on when I take my brothers up.


----------



## dickisnc

hey bro- what do you think of the NRc's?? Wanted to throw a pair on a brand new banana magic...


----------



## NWBoarder

*Here's my ride....*

I know it's old and it's a Kemper. I don't know much else about it though. Have a thread here www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/22835-hoping-someone-can-help.html with a few other pics as well. What I do know though is that I love the Cartels I have even though they are a slightly older model, and the board rides excellently. I used to ride avidly and then couldn't for the last 8 years. This board performed better than my old K2 Dart ever did, and better than my old K2 Fat Bob ever did. Anyway, sorry about the long post, there's what I ride.


----------



## tschamp20

heres my brand new get up.stoked


----------



## Guest

tschamp20 said:


> heres my brand new get up.stoked


thats a sick board


----------



## ahfunaki

09 burton custom ics board
09 burton cartel est shop series bindings


----------



## SnowBrdScotty




----------



## Regulatori

Ride Machete with RX bindings..


----------



## nguyendinhvan

ahfunaki said:


> 09 burton custom ics board
> 09 burton cartel est shop series bindings


hah those clips are cool. where did you get 'em and are they easily removable


----------



## Guest

ahfunaki said:


> 09 burton custom ics board
> 09 burton cartel est shop series bindings


love this display; the pot lights really showcase the board. like a piece of art :thumbsup:


----------



## bryantp

What's the fastener holding it on the wall?


----------



## ahfunaki

nguyendinhvan said:


> hah those clips are cool. where did you get 'em and are they easily removable





slippy said:


> love this display; the pot lights really showcase the board. like a piece of art :thumbsup:





bryantp said:


> What's the fastener holding it on the wall?


Board Wall Mounts | Burton Snowboards

and the board is easily removable, but the mounts have to be drilled into the wall..


----------



## c_mack9

i probably wont order those, but if i see em for sale somewhere im grabbing up a set with the quickness!


----------



## Leo

Looks like he rocks a forward stance on a board that looks like it has never been touched. My guess is he has a mild case of OCD


----------



## Guest

Board: RIDE Antic 160
Bindings: RIDE RX (Red)
Boots: BURTON Ruler


----------



## Rommel124

*09 Capita Horrorscope / 09 Union Force*

Setup I'm running for this season ... SpOokY!


----------



## Guest

Hey guys, new to the forum. First off I'd like to say that some of you have got some real SICK setups there! Never summer seems to be regular like clockwork. I went all corporate in buying my first setup. Got so sick of renting and wanted allround good kit so I can refine my requirements later. Got the Ruler boots on the way. On the pictures: 

Board: Custom X 158
Bindings: Cartel EST
Goggles: Splice Snow
Gloves: Level

I felt it in the wallet I have to admit.

View attachment 2668


View attachment 2669


View attachment 2670


----------



## nx_911_turbo

dickisnc said:


> hey man- wondering what you think of the NRc bindings- was thinking of getting a pair to throw on my banana magic....


Sorry for the late reply, must've missed this thread in my limited net time between work and the mountain recently. I'm loving them, so far. Haven't had them all that long (3 weeks or so?), but I've put about 10 days on them since, and have had no problems whatsover. I run the footbeds cantered at a 3.0 right now, and have found that they really help relax pressure on your knees when riding (from misalignment). Then of course there's the CustomFlex ankle strap which I find is a wicked feature to change how your bindings respond. They're great to play around with based on the conditions I'm riding, what type of riding, and who I'm riding with (whether cruising around, or in need of wicked response and precision). I'd definitely recommend checking a set out.


----------



## Dartcaster

I'm getting Horrorscope this weekend! can't wait lol


----------



## stani

here's my new setup cant wait to have a go

158 NS sl-r
union force

what do you recon??


----------



## nguyendinhvan

w0ah woha woah did you paint those forces?? lookin' good bro


----------



## Kingscare

I agree the paint job on those forces is nice. I like the flipped colors between the bindings. I bought mine white as well and currently like the look but I guess down the road maybe..

What kinda paint did you use? Needed to sand anything? Previous tests in cold weather?


----------



## Andi

Ditto on the binding colors, looking pretty sharp. Own some white forces myself, that color combo puts mines to shame tho...


----------



## Guest

College:


----------



## Guest

mikejfrd said:


> Board: RIDE Antic 160
> Bindings: RIDE RX (Red)
> Boots: BURTON Ruler


do you have problems with overhang? It looks like a good amount there


----------



## stani

nguyendinhvan said:


> w0ah woha woah did you paint those forces?? lookin' good bro





Andi said:


> Ditto on the binding colors, looking pretty sharp. Own some white forces myself, that color combo puts mines to shame tho...



Thanks for the good feedback guys, i just picked these 08 forces up the other week as a spare set to go along with my Rome Targa's. 

Got them for a brilliant price and just thought i'd make them go with the board a bit better





Kingscare said:


> I agree the paint job on those forces is nice. I like the flipped colors between the bindings. I bought mine white as well and currently like the look but I guess down the road maybe..
> 
> What kinda paint did you use? Needed to sand anything? Previous tests in cold weather?


I thought the flipped colours looked good to and think they've turned out really well!

Used plastic primer, standard spray paint and lots of lacquer as for preping before paint i just went over it with really fine grade wet and dry.

I just finished the bindings today so no tests yet but going to my local dome this week so we'll see. they may not last forever but think it looks pretty cool as my back up bindings

I've nto ridden the forces yet so they may even become my binding of choice on my slr!


----------



## thugit

gastro54 said:


> College:


is that a sierra team?


----------



## Triple8Sol

Some more board pr0n for you (note the NRCs are not mine, I just demoed them for a couple days on the hill):


----------



## ATOTony76

Everyone and their mom have those green forces.


----------



## Triple8Sol

ATOTony76 said:


> Everyone and their mom have those green forces.


Just like everyone had the red ones the year before, and will have the new blue ones next year.


----------



## nguyendinhvan

Triple8Sol said:


> Just like everyone had the red ones the year before, and will have the new blue ones next year.


whaaaat blue forces? they'd go hella good with my evo-r!

and are those targas on your board? how do you like 'em


----------



## jeri534

158 NS SL-R/Union Data P.O.W.
158 Capita Charlie Slasher/Burton Cartels

I want a Premier F1-R and Fish still...


----------



## Triple8Sol

nguyendinhvan said:


> whaaaat blue forces? they'd go hella good with my evo-r!
> 
> and are those targas on your board? how do you like 'em


I'd have to say that the Targas are probably my favorite bindings that I've owned/ridden recently, over others like Union Force, Burton Cartel, Ride NRC, Salomon Relay, etc... I am going to be trying out some Flux bindings very soon, so we'll see how the new challenger stacks up...


----------



## $Lindz$

I'm coming back to this thread. Added a powwwww board to my quiver. Got sick of fighting it on the stiff ass cambered Forum. 

For fresh snow, I just picked up a Lib Snow Mullet 160 and loaded it with my 09/10 Ride Deltas (amazing). Pretty damn sweet.

And then of course is my trusty Stepchild Jibstick 153 with the modified 08/09 Ride Contrabands. Most fun board ever.













Not pictured: 144 K2 street board shit kicker from 1772. And a 99/00 Forum Devun Walsh pro 157.


----------



## Fizzlicious

So maybe not shiny new, but it does the job.
K2 WWW 08 with 08 Deltas
Burton Custom ICS Late 08 with EST Cartels Late 08


----------



## iVanessa

my looooove:
147 Flow Elation


----------



## Andi

Figure I'd add a few of the boards in my quiver, listed are the boards that are getting burn in 2010.

Left to right...

*2010 Never Summer Legacy-R (163) with 2010 Union Force's* - (NS fanboy or not this board is the shit... first season on Force's they are pretty solid so far, still in love with my Targa's, but change is good sometimes.)

*2009 Lib Tech Dark Series (161) with 2009 Rome Targa's* - (Super fun board, probably the best I've owned to date. Targa's fit my riding style, best bindings ever? I think so... well let me not get too carried away.)

*2009 Arbor Roundhouse (163) with 2008 Rome 390's* - (Hasn't gotten much burn since I got it due to the lack of pow in the Mid-A, gets good use up North but I don't get up there as much as I'd like. Awesome board when the conditions are right. Binding choice might be awkward for some on this type of board but it works for me so thats all that matters.)


----------



## bcam2006

2010 Lib Tech Skate Banana/2010 Burton Customs (Acid Green)


----------



## bcam2006

In the dark


----------



## jputtho2

*Past Setup:* 
2010 Burton Hails red/blk
2010 Burton Cartels blacker
2009 Lib Tech banana 156 red/blk
Old pic from the last setup...










Switched it up a couple weeks ago and sold the banana and the cartels and now I am waiting for my new board and bindings.

*Current:*
2010 K2 Parkstar 157 red/blk
2010 Burton Hails red/blk 
2009 Flow M9's black


----------



## mmad

First Post - good place to start.

2010 Rome Anthem SS 161
2009 Ride SPI


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

2008 Burton Vapor w/ '09 Salomon Relay XLT 
2010 Never Summer Evo-R w/ '10 Rome 390


----------



## Guest

Burton Motion 51 (2001?)
Rome Struts (2010)
thirtytwo 86 fast track (2010)


----------



## Guest

09 156 Ride Agenda
Ride EX bindings


----------



## buggravy

Just picked up a Premier F1-R. 2010 Targas will do double duty on both boards for now, though may pick up another set of Targas if a deal presents itself. Hoped to get out this weekend on a reported 5 feet of fresh, but roads were shut down. Next weekend hopefully


----------



## Triple8Sol

buggravy said:


> Just picked up a Premier F1-R. 2010 Targas will do double duty on both boards for now, though may pick up another set of Targas if a deal presents itself. Hoped to get out this weekend on a reported 5 feet of fresh, but roads were shut down. Next weekend hopefully.


You should get a set of Rome Arsenals for that Premier...stiffer and cheaper too.


----------



## rustyb99

My set-up. Nothing new from this year, but bindings are last years burton cartels.
Board: Nitro Titan 159
Bindings: Burton Cartels
Boots: Salamon F-22's


----------



## tschamp20

rustyb99 said:


> My set-up. Nothing new from this year, but bindings are last years burton cartels.
> Board: Nitro Titan 159
> Bindings: Burton Cartels
> Boots: Salamon F-22's


damn your rails are dry,time for a good soaking wax job,stat.
diggin the fury boot liners too.


----------



## jputtho2

My buddy and I both got our new boards in yesterday but our bindings are still enroute so we had to use our old ass bindings as well. He rides a 166 NS legacy-r and mine is a 157 K2 Parkstar. We both came from old school camber boards and we spent a good hour trying to get comfortable on our new boards last night (I kinda see why some guys recomend progessing from camber to flat then to rocker but I wouldn't waste my time). Not to mention we were riding on pure man made blown snow but the conditions were great for it being blown. The last 3 hours though we spent in the park. It was great the last 3-4 weeks because we had around 10-15" of snow but last week it was in the 40's and 50's and that went real quick. Anyway, money well spent!


----------



## rustyb99

tschamp20 said:


> damn your rails are dry,time for a good soaking wax job,stat.
> diggin the fury boot liners too.


board was just waxed and tuned a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Triple8Sol

Picked up these 2010 Flux Super Titans from B. Gilly last week. Read my review here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/23954-review-2010-flux-super-targa-bindings.html


----------



## Rodman1978

This is my new setup for this season:

09/10 Omatic Wigglestick
08/09 Ride Beta Movement bindings


It is a 157 before this board i rode an Omatic Awesome 158, can't wait to ride this setup!


----------



## c_mack9

i got the same bindings, i love mine.


----------



## Rodman1978

Yeah, these bindings are really awesome. I actually used them for everything, and the build quality is just great.


----------



## jonas007

09 Bataleon Riot
10 Burton Cartel's


----------



## Boardski

Don't have pictures but I got a Lib Tech Dark Series C2 Banana, Ride Delta Mvmt Binders, and K2 T1 DB Boots.


----------



## Guest

Got lucky and picked up this Addictive Collection agent...guess there's only 100 or so in the world in each size.


----------



## Guest

This is what my Capita MHT looks like now. Actually probably improved the look of the board, got quite a few compliments, but it's going back. Hopefully to be replaced by a Green Machine. Bindings RIDE SPI 09










Prior to complete de-lamination


----------



## Guest

chicagoblue said:


> This is what my Capita MHT looks like now. Actually probably improved the look of the board, got quite a few compliments, but it's going back. Hopefully to be replaced by a Green Machine. Bindings RIDE SPI 09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to complete de-lamination


quote, you from chicago? me too, where do you ride at?


----------



## d00bie

Im sorry this isnt a picture of my board, which i will soon do... BUT, i have noticed ALMOST everyone on here has a Never Summer board, or if some people have 1-2-3 boards, they have a Never Summer in their collection. Ive only been loyal to Lib-Tech, and i ALWAYS see NS threads, so what is it about them, im very curious. I went to their site and looked at the boards and stuff and dig them a lot, but what makes THEM so good? Id like to hear personal opinions and preferences please, thanks!


----------



## Triple8Sol

d00bie said:


> Im sorry this isnt a picture of my board, which i will soon do... BUT, i have noticed ALMOST everyone on here has a Never Summer board, or if some people have 1-2-3 boards, they have a Never Summer in their collection. Ive only been loyal to Lib-Tech, and i ALWAYS see NS threads, so what is it about them, im very curious. I went to their site and looked at the boards and stuff and dig them a lot, but what makes THEM so good? Id like to hear personal opinions and preferences please, thanks!


Search and read. Libs have always been sick boards so no need to jump ship really.


----------



## omni

:cheeky4:I'll be riding the same epic board (and in my opinion one of the best boards ever made) 67 Custom ICS with Burton Custom Yo bindings. Just enough stiffness, yet flex in the binding coupled with an amazing all purpose board. You name it, it does it.
Unfortunately, im some what of a sticker junkie and will pop on other brands.







:cheeky4:


----------



## c_mack9

i like the stickers. especially the capita and the dc ones


----------



## Guest

Only sticker I have on mine yet is the price tag!
Any feedback, positive or negative, is welcome and wanted.


----------



## omni

inve never seen a board with the caps on the toe and tail :S


----------



## Guest

omni said:


> inve never seen a board with the caps on the toe and tail :S


Yeah, me neither. My friend told me to pry them off because the look silly as hell.:laugh:


----------



## mrpez

gnu park pickle with ride EX bindings


----------



## Triple8Sol

Low-end Rossi boards have those, which is what you see on the usual rentals at the mtn.


----------



## mOnky

minus the targas


----------



## Guest

I got a firefly furious with elite1 flow bindings Dont know if you guys wanna see it though lol


----------



## Guest

Triple8Sol said:


> Low-end Rossi boards have those, which is what you see on the usual rentals at the mtn.


:dunno: My mountain rents Burton boards and bindings. :dunno:
I'm not too worried about the low end, I'm currently a low end rider. Plus, it was *hella cheap.
*
BTW, I love that de-lam board on the previous page, but wouldn't that expose the wood (core?) to moisture and the other elements, quickly ruining it? Is there still another layer I don't know about?

And to SHOTGUNABEER, of course we do, that's the point of this thread.


----------



## malkinfleury

This is my board.. a Lamar Intrigue 159.

i have vision vx20 bindings...

This is my first board, and i love it and spent what i wanted to spend on my first board...so don't be like "ohh lamar sucks...blah blah blah" cuz i don't care...i love it and it does what i want it to do.


----------



## Guest

xdynasty725x,

I am from Chicago now. I don't really ride much out here though. Went to Chestnut once, but that really struck me as a waste of time. I just take a couple trips out west and wait for the day I can move back to B.C. 

Where do you ride out here?


----------



## Guest

RenoRebel said:


> BTW, I love that de-lam board on the previous page, but wouldn't that expose the wood (core?) to moisture and the other elements, quickly ruining it? Is there still another layer I don't know about?


The top layer de-lam did not expose the core of the board. In the manufacturing process used on this board there is a fiberglass layer, which is the structurally relevant one, on top of the core. The graphics were just on a piece of plastic that, as it turns out, was poorly glued to the fiberglass. I rode the board for a week and it worked fine. I also asked Capita about it before hand and they told me the de-lam does not structurally affect the board. I agree that it looks pretty decent, better than the original graphics, but I'm still going to send it back for a new (hopefully different (newer) model) one.


----------



## Guest

'10 Lib Tech Skate Banana
'09 Rome 390s

'10 Bataleon The Jam
'10 Rome Targas


----------



## Triple8Sol

RenoRebel said:


> :dunno: My mountain rents Burton boards and bindings. :dunno:
> I'm not too worried about the low end, I'm currently a low end rider. Plus, it was *hella cheap.
> *


You're getting offended for no reason. You bought a cheap board that's used for rentals at mountains all over the place, plain and simple. Doesn't matter what you ride since you're just starting out anyways. You'll want to upgrade sooner than later if you stick with it and improve. Stop worrying so much and go ride.


----------



## c_mack9

Triple8Sol said:


> You're getting offended for no reason. You bought a cheap board that's used for rentals at mountains all over the place, plain and simple. Doesn't matter what you ride since you're just starting out anyways. You'll want to upgrade sooner than later if you stick with it and improve. Stop worrying so much and go ride.


i agree. they rent that board around here. big deal, buying one cheap is gonna save a ton compared to renting over time. just ride that thang, if you decide you like boarding, upgrade when you can afford it.


----------



## Guest

Head boots, Firefly Furious board, Elite1 flow bindings

Imageshack - img0199o.jpgImageshack - img0198s.jpg


Also y can't i just use bb code to post the pics??


----------



## Guest

SHOTGUNABEER, did you try to hit that "Manage Attachments" button just a few inches below the reply window? That how I think most of us are doing it.

And to c_mack9 and Triple8Sol, I knew it was low end, but I'm not offended. I'VE GOT A SNOWBOARD, I'M STOKED!!!


----------



## Critical_gp

Here is my set-up.

'09 Burton Triad EST
'09 Burton Custom X
'09 Northwave SL Boots
'09 CAPP3L Wallingford Pants
'09 CAPP3L Cambridge Jacket
'09 Oakley Crobar Red Evercamo/Black Iridium (for those really bright days)
'09 Smith I/O Orange Adaptation
'09 R.E.D Trace Helmet

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2792/4348556737_a6d37c854a_b.jpg

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4040/4348556743_753f05b2c6_b.jpg


----------



## crispynz1

Critical_gp said:


> Here is my set-up.
> 
> '09 Burton Triad EST
> '09 Burton Custom X
> '09 Northwave SL Boots
> '09 CAPP3L Wallingford Pants
> '09 CAPP3L Cambridge Jacket
> '09 Oakley Crobar Red Evercamo/Black Iridium (for those really bright days)
> '09 Smith I/O Orange Adaptation
> '09 R.E.D Trace Helmet
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2792/4348556737_a6d37c854a_b.jpg
> 
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4040/4348556743_753f05b2c6_b.jpg



Love the Black & Red top sheet of the Custom X


----------



## Critical_gp

crispynz1 said:


> Love the Black & Red top sheet of the Custom X


Thanks! When the design came out, I knew I had to have that board but I was kind of skeptical if I wanted such a stiff board or should I go with the Custom. Then, I really sat down and thought about my style of riding and the Custom X seemed to fit me better. 60% OFF later I had the Custom X. I used it with Forum Arena bindings (well, they broke) and another 60% OFF I had the Triads. Let me tell you, ICS+EST has magical slut power...

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4064/4348698389_72e24639c4_b.jpg


----------



## Guest

chicagoblue said:


> xdynasty725x,
> 
> I am from Chicago now. I don't really ride much out here though. Went to Chestnut once, but that really struck me as a waste of time. I just take a couple trips out west and wait for the day I can move back to B.C.
> 
> Where do you ride out here?


Devils head in Winconsin, Bittersweet in MI, Granite peak in WI.


----------



## Guest

Trying to remember what half my gear is...

'08 Inca Parkride 159
'08 Signal Park 156w
'07 Option Chris Dufficy 156
'09 Technine Pro bindings
'08 Ride Delta MVNT bindings
'09 Vans Andeas Wiig boots
'08 Vans BFB boots
'08 Sessions Gridlock pants
'09 O'Neill Team Robot pants & Jacket (crossword colorway)
'09 Bonfire Chroma pants
'08 Bonfire Radiant Pants
'08 Helly Hanson Cam jacket
'08 Vans Grunt Jacket 
'08 Vans Grunt pants
'09 Von Zipper Feenom goggles
'08 Quiksilver Q1 goggles
'10 Utopia Snow Slayer goggles
'09 Giro Encore helmet
'08 Protec B2 helmet
'09 Dakine Bronco & Viper gloves
'08 Dakine Renegade gloves
'08 Drop Wildcat gloves
'09 Helly Hanson mittens
'08 Mountain Equipment softshell jacket
'08 Dakine Helipro backpack
& assorted Helly Hanson, Under Armour, 686, Eesa & Sessions base layers, snowboard socks & tech t shirts


----------



## Guest

*zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzvdsssssssssssssssssssss*





My baby:
flow team antti autti 157
Burton custom bindings Large
Cant forgot my maple leaf!


----------



## Critical_gp

I'm from Chicago too...



xdynasty725x said:


> Devils head in Winconsin, Bittersweet in MI, Granite peak in WI.


----------



## Guest

Critical_gp said:


> I'm from Chicago too...



sweet, where you ride at?


----------



## uberR

*Austrian wood!*

My setup for this season...

'10 Artec Cipher (Gus Engle Pro Model)
'10 Artec Code bindings
Burton Freestyle Boots
ThirtyTwo Shiloh Jacket/Burton Shaun White Collection Plaid Jacket
Sessions Pants for colder weather/Burton Poachers for warmer weather
Oakley A-Frame's


----------



## Critical_gp

Cascade, Devil's Head, Granite Peak and I try to make it out west at least once a year.




xdynasty725x said:


> sweet, where you ride at?


----------



## Guest

I imagine that this is the oldest set up we will see here. At least that is still your primary ride. Unfurtunatly I have a huge gauge in the base now and have to replace her.


----------



## Guest

d00bie said:


> Im sorry this isnt a picture of my board, which i will soon do... BUT, i have noticed ALMOST everyone on here has a Never Summer board, or if some people have 1-2-3 boards, they have a Never Summer in their collection. Ive only been loyal to Lib-Tech, and i ALWAYS see NS threads, so what is it about them, im very curious. I went to their site and looked at the boards and stuff and dig them a lot, but what makes THEM so good? Id like to hear personal opinions and preferences please, thanks!


I have ridden my Never Summer for 15 seasons. I still love it. It has a great feel lots of spunk and can really take a beating. I had Baseless bindings on it wich after eating it pretty hard ripped the T bolts ride through the deck. Stuck some quarters and a little p-tex in the wholes and have been been riding it ever since. I have riden a few demo boards and just cant seem to be happy with any of them. Since I just took a big hunk outta my base this weekend, I guess it is time for a new board, Heritage X-R if I can still get my hands on one.


----------



## Guest

Ride Fleetwood 161 & Burton Freestyle's


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

xdynasty725x said:


> Devils head in Winconsin, Bittersweet in MI, Granite peak in WI.


im from Chicago too, how is bittersweet in MI? compared to granite peak?


----------



## Triple8Sol

Got my gf the board last season, and just got her new bindings last week.

'09 Bataleon Violenza 145
'09 Ride Zeta


----------



## Guest

Triple8Sol said:


> Got my gf the board last season, and just got her new bindings last week.
> 
> '09 Bataleon Violenza 145
> '09 Ride Zeta


I wish I had a girlfriend that rode...


----------



## Fizzlicious

'10 Capita Horrorscope FK /w '10 Flux Distortions
'08 Burton Custom ICS /w '08 EST Cartels
'09 Rome Artifact
'08 ThirtyTwo TM2's


----------



## Leo

Where do you guys keep getting these sick ass stickers? All I come across are lame ones that wouldn't even look good on my bumper.


----------



## Fizzlicious

K1tt3n5 said:


> I wish I had a girlfriend that rode...


Don't we all...


----------



## Leo

I have a fiancee that shreds 

And she tries everything I try... that part scares me :/


----------



## Critical_gp

Mine tried, but went back to skiing...



Fizzlicious said:


> Don't we all...


----------



## Fizzlicious

Leo said:


> I have a fiancee that shreds
> 
> And she tries everything I try... that part scares me :/


Well done sir. Progression for the both of you!


----------



## Slinky

my fiance wont even go near a mountain...i feel blessed! She doesnt complain too much about my boarding trips either...i'm really blessed!


----------



## Guest

+ Black 390s for the horrorscope


----------



## jputtho2

Fizzlicious said:


> Don't we all...


My GF loves going as much or more as I do.


----------



## Guest

WeRunDp said:


> im from Chicago too, how is bittersweet in MI? compared to granite peak?



honestly i like bitter sweet a little bit more cos thats the first place i ever went n its like kinda my home but then again casacade aint that bad, i like both equally, thats pretty cool we all live around here cos another kid PM'd me that we should all ride were always looin for ppl to ride with!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Leo said:


> Where do you guys keep getting these sick ass stickers? All I come across are lame ones that wouldn't even look good on my bumper.


Leo, theres a thread on here where u can make a self address envelope n the companies will send u free stickers, search like stickers


----------



## Siren

Leo said:


> Where do you guys keep getting these sick ass stickers? All I come across are lame ones that wouldn't even look good on my bumper.


Happened to come across this post on another forum:



I want some more stickers for my snowboard. Does anyone have any sites that will mail them to you for free? Here are some of the sites that I've used.

>Kamikaze boards
http://www.kamikazeboarding.com/clot...&product_id=39

>Nitro
http://www.nitrousa.com/en-US/contact or [email protected]

>Black diamond
[email protected]

>Flux bindings
[email protected]

>Vestal
[email protected]

>Cardboard robot
[email protected] or [email protected]oardrobot.com

>Descente
[email protected]

>SubaruCustDl
[email protected]

>Haro
[email protected]

>Spy Optic
CONTESTS - SPY OPTIC

>Sobe
http://cr.sobebev.com/usen/sobeusen.cfm?date=20091010

>Nike
[email protected]

>Zap skimboards
[email protected]

>Bataleon
[email protected]

>Arizona Tea
[email protected]

>Kreed
[email protected] or MySpace - Kreed Eyewear - 25 - Male - Hawaii, Florida, California - myspace.com/kreedeyes

>Swix
[email protected]

>Original Penguin
[email protected]

>Gatorade
http://cr.gatorade.com/usen/gatusen.cfm?time=94651428

>Exile skimboards
[email protected]

>Oakley
[email protected]

>Globe, Enjoi, Almost, Blind
[email protected]

>Billabong
[email protected]

>Hyperlite
[email protected]

>Liquidforce
[email protected]

>Capita
[email protected]

>Upper playground
[email protected] or [email protected]

>Black Box
Black Box Distribution | Contact

>Bacon skateboards
[email protected]

>Kicker
Kicker - Contact Us

>Apo snowboards
[email protected]

>Disciple gloves
Disciple Gloves - Dedication, Devotion, Desire » Contact Us

>Hotfingers
hotfingers gloves

>Park tool
[email protected]

>Hoven
[email protected]

>Ground Industires
http://www.groundindustries.com/cont.../3-matt-barker

>Belray
[email protected] or [email protected]

>Hindle exhausts [email protected]

>MountainDew Pepsi
http://cr.mountaindew.com/usen/dewus...?time=62511769

>Rome sds
[email protected]


----------



## Triple8Sol

Whoa, let's get this derailed train back on track...


----------



## Siren

Triple8Sol said:


> Whoa, let's get this derailed train back on track...


My bad!

To atone for my thread-jacking, here's my setup, but its not exactly "showing off" 

Morrow Dream 149cm
Flow Muse
Head Boots

Next winter...


----------



## Guest

I got the board because it was collecting dust in my inlaws' basement... so I don't even know what I'm ridding :laugh:

I know it's 152 in length


----------



## Guest

Just got her today and waxed her up 
k2 www rocker 152 and rome 390


----------



## yusoweird

Still haven't tried it yet. But I can't wait. Bataleon Goliath + Union Force + Forum Shepherd.

Should I remove that Forum stick in the middle? Makes it look kindda funny. :T


----------



## Jim

K2 Anagram ~ $230
K2 Mach binding ~ $80
Morrow Rail boot ~ $50 (they fit the best and then I got a discount for buying the board and boot)
Firefly bag $20 (so it doesn't get beat up sliding around the truck box on the way up)


----------



## zk0ot

wtf is a k2 mach binding?


----------



## Guest

just ordered nitro team gullwing will post pics when it gets in =D


----------



## Jim

zk0ot said:


> wtf is a k2 mach binding?


They are the bindings in the picture... Or... These ones, but different color. K2 Mach Snowboard Bindings Black :dunno: 

Also seen here http://www.sportchek.ca/product/index.jsp?productId=3949588


----------



## zk0ot

jsut saying they dont even sell those in the US.. now i see hes in the CA.


----------



## Jim

Yeah, just trying to answer your question... It's hard to find info on them online... I assume they're your basic cheap binding... They hold my boots to the board ok


----------



## arsenic0

I love reading those stupid marketting bits they write for bindings. Even on the cheap bindings you can hear their soul crying as they type out that jibberish..

"Take you from the park to the treeline...AND BEYOND"..now with..Fusion chassis!
ha ha ha..god i love it


----------



## nx_911_turbo

SHOTGUNABEER said:


> just ordered nitro team gullwing will post pics when it gets in =D


You're gonna love it! What size did you get? I should really get some pictures of mine up here, had it for about a month and a half now... The thing does look good with the Data's and my FUL's though, that's for sure!


----------



## Guest

heres mine....

151 capita horrorscope fk with flux titan rk binding and burton ozone boots


----------



## karmatose

I'm a bit late on this, but got a "year end" bonus this year and decided it was time for a new setup. 

Got a 157cm Forum Dreamboat and a set of Rome Targa bindings in White Splatter. A very nice ride.


----------



## Guest

nx_911_turbo said:


> You're gonna love it! What size did you get? I should really get some pictures of mine up here, had it for about a month and a half now... The thing does look good with the Data's and my FUL's though, that's for sure!


162 hopefuly i can get it out this weekend!


----------



## nx_911_turbo

Finally snapped a few, just to get them up on here (and a couple other places). I was too lazy to clean it off after work today though, and it's still waiting for a run along the Wintersteiger before I wax/clean it up to ride it again.


----------



## JeffreyCH

My rides

Snow: '09 K2 Brigade 163 wide, '09 Ride Deltas

Wake: '09 Hyperlite Premier 141, '08 Murray closed toe


----------



## 21ce

Nothin' as great as all of your rides!

Artec GT - rome 390s
Ride Timeless- drake f60s
My girl's board - Signal Calliope-burton lexas


----------



## NoTickets

Right to left
'07? Nitro Resistance 152 + Burton Mission (first board, given to me for free)
'10 Burton Love 152 + Flux Feedback (won the board in a contest)
'10 Gnu Carbon Credit BTX 156 + Rome 390 (my first actual purchase)
_coming tomorrow_ '10 Capita Sierrascope 152 + Union Force










GAHHH I spent way too much money this year. Sorry for the shit quality, I only have a camera phone.

*edit: oh, and I know that the smiley face is a Bataleon thing. My friend had one on his board and I thought it looked sick, so I got one done too  I'm gonna get a Fun.kink next season


----------



## twin89

152 Omatic Celebrity 08-09 (technine icons 08-09)
152 Nitro Sub Zero 09-10 (Union Sierra Contact SLs 09-10) Just got the Sub Zero today, can't wait to try it out on fri, will be my first rocker board, i'm way too excited haha
148 Capita Stairmaster 08-09 (Ride RXs 07-08 not mounted cause i'm lazy hehe)

The black and green unions don't mesh too well with the pink but w/e haha


----------



## Guest

Alot of dope set-ups in here, I see alot of people with their bindings matching their boards, what do you guys thoughts about that?


----------



## Guest

Rome artifact 147 with union force bindings :thumbsup:


----------



## NoTickets

got my sierrascope + union force today!

can't post pics. i had to hide it in my closet cause my mom was pissed that i picked up two boards and bindings this season already lol. i'll take some snappies when they leave the house or something.


----------



## Guest

heres my set up, im a beginner, went for the first time last week and instantly fell in love to the adrenaline and speed, did alot of research before I bought everything and hopefully i get some positive feedback to flame me too hard fellas lol, but got them both for 50% off at the local shop, Sierra Nevada spent about 305...hittin Tahoe this weekend can't wait to test it out...

2010 Burton Bullet
2010 Burton Cartel Bindings


































I like the graphics on it, still can't figure if the board is dark blue or a faded black lol but on and all i like it, maybe white bindings would look good on it...what do you guys think?


----------



## NoTickets

and here she is! 4th addition to the quiver.


----------



## Jim

Thats a lot of video games


----------



## karmatose

MuneeMike said:


> I see alot of people with their bindings matching their boards, what do you guys thoughts about that?


Nothing wrong with it as long as you're actually riding it and not just looking at it. My setup matching was no accident, but I actually wanted the Targas for their adjustability. Looking sweet and actually matching was an afterthought.


----------



## Guest

My old Type a Nate Cole 148 with baseless, yes baseless, Technine ext bindings. And my new Never Summer RevolverR 153 with Union contact bindings. Just ordered a Signal OG Series 159W for next years mountain trips. (Not much use for it here in MN) Bummed the season is very close to over...


----------



## NoTickets

Jim said:


> Thats a lot of video games


a little hobby of mine. haven't bought any in a few months though.

- those baseless bindings look like an EST prototype or something haha. that's crazy, how does it ride/feel?


----------



## Guest

NoTickets said:


> a little hobby of mine. haven't bought any in a few months though.
> 
> - those baseless bindings look like an EST prototype or something haha. that's crazy, how does it ride/feel?


They would actually work with the EST boards. I rode them for like 13 years and I loved them. The biggest downfall with them is your toes hit the ground a lot easier on turns. I beleive they are still the lightest bindings ever made tho! Like 5oz or something like that. I thought I would have trouble getting used to my new bindings, but it was actually a super easy switch and now I love my new ones. much more adjustable/customizable than the old ones.


----------



## Korey

I just got my new board two days ago. I know my bindings are rather low end  but, its better than the clickers that I was using in the first place. Can't wait to ride it 

Imageshack - newboard3.jpg
Imageshack - newboard1.jpg
Imageshack - newboard2.jpg


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr

09/10 Smokin Big Wig 157 // Ride LX bindings


----------



## mesomike

2010 Burton Love 155, 2010 Burton custom V Rocker 156 with cartel ests, 2007 Burton uninc 154 with 390's.


----------



## Guest

Sierrascope 152 w/ their Union Contact Sierra bindings. 

Set up is so fun. Way more stable feeling than my skate banana on hard pack. and it's a dream on rails.


----------



## twin89

^^^

That is just sick =)


----------



## SnowBrdScotty

NoTickets said:


> Right to left
> '07? Nitro Resistance 152 + Burton Mission (first board, given to me for free)
> '10 Burton Love 152 + Flux Feedback (won the board in a contest)
> '10 Gnu Carbon Credit BTX 156 + Rome 390 (my first actual purchase)
> _coming tomorrow_ '10 Capita Sierrascope 152 + Union Force
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GAHHH I spent way too much money this year. Sorry for the shit quality, I only have a camera phone.
> 
> *edit: oh, and I know that the smiley face is a Bataleon thing. My friend had one on his board and I thought it looked sick, so I got one done too  I'm gonna get a Fun.kink next season


dude, i that a carrot stick behind the boards?


----------



## Miles_K

*Salomon Magnum Drift*

Just Picked this beauty up yesterday.


----------



## LTManiac

not-ewrx said:


> Sierrascope 152 w/ their Union Contact Sierra bindings.
> 
> Set up is so fun. Way more stable feeling than my skate banana on hard pack. and it's a dream on rails.


I see a lot of ppl with this set up. If they still had the 152 in stock, I would really consider it... is the 156 too big for me: 5'7, 165, size 9 boots. I want a park board, I usually ride 155 so I heard you should step down in size if you're riding park..


----------



## BliND KiNK

my 157 bullet with my awesome women's citizens (don't judge me-tool bag salesman took advantage of my ignorance.) 

my 151 seven with cartels

all burton, kind of got suckered into it.. but I got the seven for 114$ off brociety soooooo i'm not complaining.


----------



## Dave Legacy

LTManiac said:


> I see a lot of ppl with this set up. If they still had the 152 in stock, I would really consider it... is the 156 too big for me: 5'7, 165, size 9 boots. I want a park board, I usually ride 155 so I heard you should step down in size if you're riding park..


I'm 6'4" 165lbs and I ordered a 156(arrives tomorrow, woot!) It's a soft, park oriented, board so I don't think it'll impair you at all. If it were a medium-flex board maybe going down a size wouldn't hurt. It's all about personal preference. At 6'4" I feel awkward on anything shorter than 155 length-wise.


----------



## vote4pedro

just got a 2010 Arbor Element with Burton CO2 bindings on clearance


----------



## fredericp64

^^^^ Beautiful!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## vote4pedro

gracias


----------



## ready2shred

2010 Flow Quantum 155 with 2010 Burton Triads.


----------



## Guest

new addition to family, Signal OG Series 159w


----------



## twin89

^^^ nice, im liking the signal haha, what bindings u gona set it up with?


----------



## BliND KiNK

Holy crap revolver you looking for a sugar baby!?!?!??!?! 

that's a lot of gear lol


----------



## NoTickets

SnowBrdScotty said:


> dude, is that a carrot stick behind the boards?


sure is. my snowboard quiver's still got a lot of work left to be a reputable one, but my fishing rod quiver is my baby. to the left of the 7" MF carrot stix is a 7" MHF st. croix tidemaster inshore and a 7" MHF st. croix premier inshore. beautiful rods.


----------



## TintedOut

Here my old set-up. 161 W Never Summer with Flow 5 bindings. Not shown in this pic. Sold the board cause it was to big for me.









Now for my new set-up. 2010 158 Ride Machete with 2010 Union POW Datas. Fits me much better now.


----------



## lupine

This year and next:

Brand new:
2010 Lib Tech Skate Banana 156 Wide
2010 Ride Delta MVMNT Bindings

Been riding:
2010 Gnu Park Pickle 159 Wide
2010 Ride SPI Bindings










I will finally be able to settle the debate about which board is better...


----------



## pmoa

This is my board this year to complement my 158 Heritage next year!


----------



## Guest

DC Pbj 159 wide
Rome arsenal bindings


----------



## Rayban

Never Summer SL-R 151 & Burton Custom bindings. Upgraded to this setup for 09/10 from my previous Option Sig & Ride LX bindings. Woah what a difference! I love this reverse camber tech.


----------



## Triple8Sol

Found a deal I couldn't refuse, so this just arrived today!! Click here for the review and other pics.

2010 Nitro Team Gullwing 159


----------



## Guest

What can i say??? i love stickers.


----------



## ready2shred

^^^^haha sticking my board is my favorite thing to do! my new board was covered in stickers within an hour of its arrival.


----------



## Extremo

snedvesky said:


>


Seriously?


----------



## NoTickets

haha jesus.. resize please.


----------



## NYCboarder




----------



## af.nm.rider

2009 Atomic Hatchet 156 snowboard "Black"
2009 Ride Beta bindings "Rocker Pink"


----------



## Triple8Sol

Got these 2010 Flux Super Titans a couple mos. ago. Click here for the review and addt'l pics. 









Just got these 2010 Flux Feedbacks. Click here for the review and addt'l pics.


----------



## cy bais

My Rossignols (L->R): Alias, Sultan and Butane. Not pictured, Ride LS bindings. :=)


----------



## Dave Legacy

This just in:









2010 Capita Sierrascope 156

I rolled over 2009 Flux Super Titans, but might switch to 2010 Flux Titan RKs before next season. I doubt I'll find time to ride this thing before the season is over anyway.


----------



## Guest

my lovely k2 wisdom wide and some flow 5's


----------



## Guest

2009 Ride Society (157)
2010 Ride Contrabands
2010 Ride FUL's 11.5

Ride Hard, Be Safe!


----------



## Serg25

$ickZ06 said:


> 2010 Never Summer Revolver-R 161cm with 2010 Flow NXT FSE Bindings


What size is that revolver-r? and how do you like it for park?


----------



## mOnky

^ 161 :dunno:


----------



## linvillegorge

I'm not the biggest fan of Flows, but those bindings on that Revolver do look sick as hell!


----------



## fsdv

2008 K2 WWW 152cm camber
2010 Union Contact bindings










my one and only board


----------



## linvillegorge

08/09 160 NS Heritage with Ride SPi's on the left
09/10 158 NS Evo-R with Flux Titans in the middle
the rock board: 158 Elevation Movement on the right (this one is wearing Ride LX's now)

http://i1045.photobucket.com/albums/b452/linvillegorge1/Snowboards/snowboards5-1.jpg

The Evo-R and the Titans were the only additions made this year

http://i1045.photobucket.com/albums/b452/linvillegorge1/Snowboards/snowboards3.jpg

http://i1045.photobucket.com/albums/b452/linvillegorge1/Snowboards/snowboards4.jpg


----------



## Leo

linvillegorge said:


> I'm not the biggest fan of Flows, but those bindings on that Revolver do look sick as hell!


I have those Flows in black/white/gold. Hands down my favorite bindings even after demoing so many this year.

Next season, I'll be rocking the 2011 Burton Restricted Malavitas.

By the way, didn't you already post your setup? Show off


----------



## linvillegorge

Leo said:


> I have those Flows in black/white/gold. Hands down my favorite bindings even after demoing so many this year.
> 
> Next season, I'll be rocking the 2011 Burton Restricted Malavitas.
> 
> By the way, didn't you already post your setup? Show off


It was in another thread that I started asking for opinions on the Evo before I bought it.


----------



## goleee33

K2 Maysis Boots
08-09 Flux Feedback Bindings
Herr Vaughnster Carbon Fiber Board Avenged Sevenfold limited edition


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## linvillegorge

Very interesting board. It may just be the pictures, but it looks like it has a very shallow sidecut and is very setback, or you at least have your bindings set way back.


----------



## goleee33

It could just be my bindings, because it is actually centered offset, its a 158 board with a 125cm effective edge. 29.3 nose and tail width and a 25.3 waist. Ive been riding this board all season and i absolutely love it. Very quick and holds an edge very well. I'm going to have them make me a 162 board with a graphite base pretty soon.


----------



## Leo

Not going to lie about it Golee. Those bindings are hideous. Sick board though :thumbsup:


----------



## goleee33

yeah, ha got them for a smoking deal, so I couldn't pass them up, despite the color. Probably going to see if i can dye at least the straps all black. Thanks man, I love the board. Apparently only 10 of them were made and the guy's shop is right down the street from where I work, and he does lifetime tune ups. Can't Complain for a sick board with lifetime tune ups!


----------



## Guest

My setup: Some Medium Cartel EST's (black) strapped on to a 155 Method.


----------



## Guest

canuck_boarder said:


> My setup: Some Medium Cartel EST's (black) strapped on to a 155 Method.


the 1500 board??


----------



## Guest

Yes, but i got it for well over half off thanks to Sierra...I paid a little bit more for my Method as people do for a new Neversummer SL-R or GNU Park-Pickle and my board's titanium edges chop through the crud better than both those boards..especially the pickle :thumbsup:


----------



## Triple8Sol

canuck_boarder said:


> Yes, but i got it for well over half off thanks to Sierra...I paid a little bit more for my Method as people do for a new Neversummer SL-R or GNU Park-Pickle and my board's titanium edges chop through the pow better than both those boards..especially the pickle :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo

O God... I can see all the incoming Method remarks now.

More than half off? More power to you. Enjoy the board that I can't afford :thumbsup:


----------



## omni

Leo said:


> O God... I can see all the incoming Method remarks now.
> 
> More than half off? More power to you. Enjoy the board that I can't afford :thumbsup:


props to him for more than half off, i picked up a hero 62, for park and fun jib board for 200 flat to my door from sierra. massively sick sale capitalizing on their contract ending with burton. I dont think its that you can;t afford it, but more that u have the right amount of common sense to know why you shouldnt dish out that money for it.


----------



## linvillegorge

Triple8Sol said:


>


Burton's marketing and PR machine FTW!!! :laugh:

I want to hear how titanium edges chop through pow better...

Now, if he'd said grips better or hold an edge longer, I'd be willing to listen. Because I bet they do hold an edge longer which would lead to gripping better for longer.


----------



## Guest

The pay argument is a NON ISSUE when I got the board 70% off (special member discount included)...READ THAT AGAIN, $450. 
I will only accept criticisms from boarders who have actually demoed all the boards...including the Method. Yes, the Slayblade rides similar to the Method (demoed the Slayblade, too) and it is cheaper but Sierra sold out of K2 as stock wasn't as high- plus I got it for the around the same price as a new Slayblade.

I predict I will hear the same cut and dry argument that always surrounds Burton boards so I will just say that my Method IS worth the price I paid for it...u mad brah?


----------



## linvillegorge

If you feel it was worth what you paid that's all that matters. No need to get all butthurt and your panties in a wad.


----------



## Leo

linvillegorge said:


> If you feel it was worth what you paid that's all that matters. No need to get all butthurt and your panties in a wad.


Easy to say considering you aren't the one on the receiving end of pretty dumb attacks. To this day, I still don't understand this type of ranting. Now if the dude is rocking Ed Hardy outfits while riding his Method, he deserves insults lol.


----------



## Guest

Haha I don't really know how to reply to that lin. You set up my posts like I have been trying to prove something to everyone. No butt-hurt posts here, and if you'd like to imagine me in panties then I guess we have another thing to argue about :laugh:. But what I can say is that I love my board :thumbsup: I'm sure people are sick of hearing us bicker...lets get some more boards up here 

Oh, and I do not wear Ed Hardy or those True Religion Jeans with the crazy shit on the back


----------



## Triple8Sol

Wha...? Who's knocking Burton or the Method? Pretty funny to see people automatically jump to defend their decisions, when it wasn't even being attacked...lol. We're only questioning an outrageous claim that you're regurgitating. I'd love to hear your explanation.


----------



## ATOTony76

goleee33 said:


> K2 Maysis Boots
> 08-09 Flux Feedback Bindings
> Herr Vaughnster Carbon Fiber Board Avenged Sevenfold limited edition
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Sick graphics, to bad Avenged Sevenfold blows serious ass


----------



## Leo

Triple8Sol said:


> Wha...? Who's knocking Burton or the Method? Pretty funny to see people automatically jump to defend their decisions, when it wasn't even being attacked...lol. We're only questioning an outrageous claim that you're regurgitating. I'd love to hear your explanation.


I was talking in general. Not in this thread in particular. I'm sure dude will get a lot of backtalking on the slopes with that board.

As for his claim about the titanium edges, I'd like to hear that as well :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Leo said:


> I was talking in general. Not in this thread in particular. I'm sure dude will get a lot of backtalking on the slopes with that board.
> 
> As for his claim about the titanium edges, I'd like to hear that as well :laugh:


i think its because before someone posted a thread about this burton method and the response on the forum was fairly negative regarding to a 1500 board. so I think he thought we are all hostile against his purchase


----------



## yusoweird

Leo said:


> I was talking in general. Not in this thread in particular. I'm sure dude will get a lot of backtalking on the slopes with that board.
> 
> As for his claim about the titanium edges, I'd like to hear that as well :laugh:


There are always people talking shit about others anyway. My last trip, some dude with couple friends were talking about my Bataleon board with some 'rich' joke/comments. The comments were obviously negative, so I just pretended I didn't hear it and continue my riding. In my mind, I thought they were all idiots, my board was probably cheaper than all of theirs...


----------



## Leo

yusoweird said:


> There are always people talking shit about others anyway. My last trip, some dude with couple friends were talking about my Bataleon board with some 'rich' joke/comments. The comments were obviously negative, so I just pretended I didn't hear it and continue my riding. In my mind, I thought they were all idiots, my board was probably cheaper than all of theirs...


Someone did that to me about my Flow bindings, I heard his buddy say that it was sick but he said "Flows Suck" out loud. I saw him trying to do a tail press down the mountain so I breezed by him while doing one and grabbing my tail. He was also wearing a Shaun White jacket and goggles like me :laugh: (different jacket).

I'm glad it was a tail press that he was doing and not a 360 rofl.


----------



## Guest

EDITED: I had a whole chart going on about Titatium vs Steel and how the advantages of Ti outweigh the disadvantages vs steel when the price point argument is not valid. But then I realized that half of you that want an answer from me probably don't even know the meaning of tensile strength without using Google 

Oh, and I have never heard any negative remarks about my board...I'm pretty sure more than half the people on the hill don't even know what a Method is


----------



## Leo

canuck_boarder said:


> EDITED: I had a whole chart going on about Titatium vs Steel and how the advantages of Ti outweigh the disadvantages vs steel when the price point argument is not valid. But then I realized that half of you that want an answer from me probably don't even know the meaning of tensile strength without using Google
> 
> Oh, and I have never heard any negative remarks about my board...I'm pretty sure more than half the people on the hill don't even know what a Method is


Shut up and let me try your board. :cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## Adrii

Capita Ss Fk...flux Titan Rk's


----------



## purple_sparkles

Adrii said:


> Capita Ss Fk...flux Titan Rk's


sick matching skills, man. i love the titan rk color options too; the yellow ones go so well with my manual


----------



## Adrii

purple_sparkles said:


> sick matching skills, man. i love the titan rk color options too; the yellow ones go so well with my manual


yeah it does...i wanted a teal color binding but i was not going no other way but flux titans...i still have my 2 or 3 stickers to put on it to make it look even more sick...


----------



## jbueno85

Sierra Stunt 159W & Flow M9


----------



## Guest

Adrii said:


> Capita Ss Fk...flux Titan Rk's


What are those RK's like for park?


----------



## Adrii

yupp..........................


----------



## Nickel

not-ewrx said:


> Sierrascope 152 w/ their Union Contact Sierra bindings.
> 
> Set up is so fun. Way more stable feeling than my skate banana on hard pack. and it's a dream on rails.


are you trying to sell this board?


----------



## kieloa

Nickel said:


> are you trying to sell this board?


Yes he is. Just wait, I bet he will answer soon!


----------



## Jkb818

This thread is quite the time capsule!


----------



## Oldman

Nickel said:


> are you trying to sell this board?


He has had a couple of offers, but he is holding out..........


----------



## 16gkid

canuck_boarder said:


> EDITED: I had a whole chart going on about Titatium vs Steel and how the advantages of Ti outweigh the disadvantages vs steel when the price point argument is not valid. But then I realized that half of you that want an answer from me probably don't even know the meaning of tensile strength without using Google


I dont know this guy, but i kinda hate him


----------

